# Dirt/Street in Hannover  - Teil 3



## Thomas (21. Oktober 2010)

Das ist die Fortsetzung eines Themas - das alte Thema findest du: hier


----------



## Thomas (21. Oktober 2010)

Das ist die Fortsetzung eines Themas - das alte Thema findest du: hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastis (21. Oktober 2010)

heute abend bin cih am start, und morgen erest um 5 arbeiten jetzt ist die frage was machen morgen früh in deister fahren oder heute abend saufen?


----------



## der stimp (21. Oktober 2010)

saufen ist nie verkehrt  
die harfe bei mir um die ecke bietet dafür eine feine und leckere basis...


----------



## Kalaschnikov (21. Oktober 2010)

hey wo denn genau und ab wann und wer ist denn noch alles dabei? 
ich währe ein begeisterter mittrinker


----------



## silence-Floppi (21. Oktober 2010)

morgen harfe??
heut is ja schon reichlich spät....samstag is party sause mit den birthday bash kids aus dem springverein....location geheim ( ok wir haben noch keine^^ )

c ya


----------



## der stimp (21. Oktober 2010)

ich werd heut ausfallen und morgen mal schauen. 
felix, hast meine sms wegen dem corsair bekommen? wenn ja, schick mal ne pm oder sms oder e.post oder meinetwegen auch ne brieftaube (aber nur wenn sie nicht in die wohnung kackt oder ich sie hinterher braten darf)


----------



## der stimp (23. Oktober 2010)

falls wer interesse hat, ich hab ab nächste woche nen satz neue atomlab gi kurbeln incl. bsa innenlager mit blauen atomlab pimplite 28t kettenblatt abzugeben. 
http://www.bikestation-bs.de/product_info.php?cPath=546_551&products_id=3834 


preislich - macht mal ein angebot, wenn interesse besteht. 
sonst gehen die in den bikemarkt... 

hier mal ein bild von den kurbeln.


----------



## bastis (24. Oktober 2010)

ich will haben genau so oooooo


----------



## Kalaschnikov (24. Oktober 2010)

bastis schrieb:


> ich will haben genau so oooooo


 


sau geiles teil! wendig und verspiehlt ist es auch noch 
  ...wer hat den lust im dec auch bei kälteren temp. im deister oder in der stadt zu biken???


----------



## RidingWebster (27. Oktober 2010)

hi leute.

wie gehts so, alles fit bei euch oder schon in der winterpause???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (27. Oktober 2010)

hey chrischi, lebst ja noch. 
meinst zur bald anstehenden yard-night bist wieder fit und mit am start? 
genauer termin steht noch nicht, aber wir arbeiten dran


----------



## Kalaschnikov (28. Oktober 2010)

leute ich hab das pornöseste dh bike der welt gesehen ist nur ein bisschen schwer

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lLaAC-_Nq3I&feature=rec-LGOUT-exp_stronger_r2-2r-10-HM"]YouTube        - Extreme Downhill Kawasaki KX125 mountain bike with Rohloff Speedhub gearbox[/nomedia]


----------



## silence-Floppi (28. Oktober 2010)

kalaschni....das zypher ist so was von überhauptnich wendig^^ das is extra für worldcups......hat nen längeren radstand als das archimedes
^^


----------



## Kalaschnikov (28. Oktober 2010)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> kalaschni....das zypher ist so was von überhauptnich wendig^^ das is extra für worldcups......hat nen längeren radstand als das archimedes
> ^^


 

oh dann muss ich mich korrigieren lassen, hab zonenschein gesehen an archimedes gedacht und frohlockt weils tolles bike is


... um mich herum sind alle am feiern bis in die extase
und meine aufgabe ist es subjektiv bleiben um zu sichern, na toll.


----------



## HangLoose (29. Oktober 2010)

Moinsen Härde!


----------



## der stimp (29. Oktober 2010)

moin pelle  
was macht dein neuer hobel? schon zur probefahrt bereit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silence-Floppi (29. Oktober 2010)

die frage istob pelle schon wieder fit is!! hoffe deine docs kriegen dich wieder hin!!
wennnich gehen wir zu asiatischen heilmethoden über......thai massage....hoffentlich mit happy end^^


----------



## Kalaschnikov (30. Oktober 2010)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> die frage istob pelle schon wieder fit is!! hoffe deine docs kriegen dich wieder hin!!
> wennnich gehen wir zu asiatischen heilmethoden über......thai massage....hoffentlich mit happy end^^


 
solch massagen sollen ja unglaublich gut für die durchblutung sein

felix wann gehst du das nächste mal wider biken?
 wollen wir uns ma treffen zum streeten, sonst bin ich auch für neue ideen offen


----------



## HangLoose (1. November 2010)

Moinsen!

Am Samstag war es soweit! Ich habe die ersten Meter auf der Straße gedreht! Was für eine Maschine! ;-) Muss jetzt noch die Bremsen entlüften und dann ist der Ofen fettisch! Wollte ja Sonntag in den Wald, doch bei Dauerregen hatte ich dann auch nicht den Nerv. Allerdings fühlt sich mein Bein wie steif an. Im Moment bin ich überhaupt nicht zufrieden mit meinen Knochen.

Gruß Pelle


----------



## silence-Floppi (6. November 2010)

pelle da hilft nur eins^^
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X_h2jX4sYYc&feature=related"]YouTube        - Jah Mason - High Grade[/nomedia]

auch der alfi weiß bescheid....zumindest sagt julia einiges über alfis vergangenheit^^


----------



## der stimp (6. November 2010)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> pelle da hilft nur eins^^
> YouTube        - Jah Mason - High Grade
> 
> auch der alfi weiß bescheid....zumindest sagt julia einiges über alfis vergangenheit^^





stille wasser sind tief....  







....und schmutzig


----------



## Kalaschnikov (7. November 2010)

Xd


----------



## HangLoose (8. November 2010)

Tach Leude!

Am Freitag habe ich mir erstmal einen Rollentrainer zugelegt, der dann auch mal garnicht funktioniert hat! Super Aktion. Die Magnetbremse sagt nix! Na egal, dafür habe ich gerstern den ersten Ausritt mit dem Flatline gemacht. Mal eine Runde in die Eile und um den Maschsee. Locker 2 Stunden gefahren und voll zufrieden. Freue mich schon auf den ersten Ausritt im Dreck! hehe!

Gruß der Pelle


----------



## gtjustin (14. November 2010)

moin


----------



## HangLoose (15. November 2010)

Moin!

Gestern habe ich den ersten Geländeausritt zum Benther gewagt. Das Wetter war mal richtig fett und es waren auch einige Leute dort unterwegs. Leider waren die Trails ein wenig dicht vom Laub aber es hat gerockt. Endlich mal wieder biken! Aber heute kann ich mich kaum bewegen. Das wird ein harter Kampf gegen meinen Körper!

Gruß der Pelle


----------



## RidingWebster (16. November 2010)

Hi,

wann soll die Hallennacht sein? Bauen die da nicht gerade um?
Ich werde noch 4-8 Wochen brauchen, trainiere aber jeden Tag und langsam kann ich die Finger schon wieder beugen.

Dann mal allen eine schöne Woche.


Gruß Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (16. November 2010)

hi chrischie (und pelle und alfi natürlich auch  ) 

jop, die umbauaktion in der yard hat uns mal ganz gepflegt nen strich durch die rechnung gemacht. 
mal schauen ob wir stattdessen dann im dezember nach hamburg in die i.punkt halle fahren. 

sag mal, du als alter traila, hast bock mit mir dem nächst mal felix heller in seiner neuen halle zu besuchen?


----------



## RidingWebster (16. November 2010)

mal sehen wann ich wieder fahren kann. das wird aber noch etwas dauern


----------



## der stimp (16. November 2010)

felix können wir doch auch so einfach besuchen ohne zu hüppen


----------



## silence-Floppi (17. November 2010)

jajajajajajajajaajajaajaaaa.....ich wil auch mit.....*wild im kreis rumhüpf*

auf zum ffelix....!!!


----------



## der stimp (17. November 2010)

moin, schon wach? 
klar kommst du auch mit...


----------



## silence-Floppi (17. November 2010)

wach?? ne...ich hau im halbschlaf auf die tasten und treffe nur zufälig die richtigen buchstaben^^


----------



## HangLoose (17. November 2010)

Moin Jungs!

Ist am WE jemand am biken? Ich muss da mal raus vor die Tür! hehe!

Gruß der Pellman


----------



## Kalaschnikov (17. November 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> hi chrischie (und pelle und alfi natürlich auch  )
> 
> jop, die umbauaktion in der yard hat uns mal ganz gepflegt nen strich durch die rechnung gemacht.
> mal schauen ob wir stattdessen dann im dezember nach hamburg in die i.punkt halle fahren.
> ...



mitte dezember währe gut, denn bis 18 währe ich noch in wilhelmshafen. danach gerne und pelle wegen we muss ich noch mal schauen will noch einer bekannten beim umbau helfen


----------



## Kalaschnikov (19. November 2010)

leute das hochwasser projekt ist jetzt in vollem gange seit ca. 3 tagen ist nun die glocke dirt stracke weg. alle proteste gegen das vorhaben sind gescheitert. es wird langsahm zeit das zu nutzen als zusätzliches argument zur legalen strecke!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blueorcid (25. November 2010)

Kalaschnikov schrieb:


> leute das hochwasser projekt ist jetzt in vollem gange seit ca. 3 tagen ist nun die glocke dirt stracke weg. alle proteste gegen das vorhaben sind gescheitert. es wird langsahm zeit das zu nutzen als zusätzliches argument zur legalen strecke!!!



ja so seh ick das auch und ich finde man sollte sowieso mal nen bisschen auf die straße gehen und gegen diesen ganzen scheiß demonstrieren. am bestem auf dem bike vor dem rathaus!! sodass die mal peilen das wir was brauchen um uns auszutoben...LASST UNS DIE SÄCKE DA OBEN STRESSEN BIS WAS PASSIERT!!!


----------



## silence-Floppi (11. Dezember 2010)

protestieren bringt nichts solange man sich nicht dahinterhängt und mit der stadt weitere gespräche führt!! 
apropo: mario was geht mit dem pumptracktraum in herrenhausen.


----------



## der stimp (11. Dezember 2010)

solang die biker nicht von sich aus ein bissel eingeninitiative an den tag legen, werd ich vorerst keinen finger mehr krumm machen. 
die stadtleute erwarten ein mindestmaß an verbindlichen ansagen der biker die scheinbar schon zu viel verlangt scheinen. 
und ich hab keine lust ewig hinter eurem kram her zu laufen um eh keine unterstützung zu bekommen. 

um auf die sache mit dem pumptrack zurück zu kommen, 
im neuen jahr werde ich mit wenigen leuten das ganze in eigeninitiative in die hand nehmen. dann sind wir nur uns selbst rechenschaft schuldig und gut ist...


----------



## Das_Trottelchen (16. Dezember 2010)

Hab ich da was von Bike Night aufgeschnappt?? Lasst mal hören wann =) 

Grüße


----------



## der stimp (16. Dezember 2010)

bikenight fällt dieses jahr aus.

die yard skatehall hatte uns mit seinem umbau nen strich durch die rechnung gemacht. 

ps. vielleicht magst dich mit ein paar worten mal vorstellen. ist höflicher, wenn man neu auf eine gruppe stößt. 

gruß


----------



## Das_Trottelchen (16. Dezember 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> bikenight fällt dieses jahr aus.
> 
> die yard skatehall hatte uns mit seinem umbau nen strich durch die rechnung gemacht.
> 
> ...



Das ja schade mit der Yard hat letztes Jahr doch auch son Spaß gemacht =) 

hehe 
ganz vergessen ...Ich bin doch Joni =) hab mich wieder zusammengerafft und bettle um asyl ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (16. Dezember 2010)

gerüchten zu folge wird die yard auch nicht wieder aufmachen weil es wohl abnahme probleme wegen der notausgänge und so gibt.


----------



## Das_Trottelchen (16. Dezember 2010)

Oh weia -.- das ja doof =(


----------



## der stimp (16. Dezember 2010)

naja, noch sinds gerüchte und falls es stimmt, erstmal schauen ob die jungs von der yard das nicht noch irgendwie hin bekommen.


----------



## silence-Floppi (19. Dezember 2010)

das_trottelchen schrieb:


> hehe
> ganz vergessen ...ich bin doch joni =) hab mich wieder zusammengerafft und *bettle um asyl *...




*abgelehnt*


----------



## Das_Trottelchen (21. Dezember 2010)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> *abgelehnt*



super danke


----------



## der stimp (21. Dezember 2010)

die welt kann ganz schön grausam sein und schlechte taten rächen sich halt irgendwann...


----------



## Das_Trottelchen (21. Dezember 2010)

schlechte taten also xD ...naja gut what ever ^^


----------



## der stimp (21. Dezember 2010)

weißt doch, erstens kommt es anders und zweitens als man denkt... 

so, wetter ist schön, ich treff mich jetze mit wem und dann gehts raus in den schnee, biken  
rock den tag bäby


----------



## silence-Floppi (21. Dezember 2010)

hatte ich den smiley vergessen??

ach nee....nach post nummero 49 anscheinend nich.....h(l)ach....

so guten moin erst einmal^^ 
und ich geh erst mal snow biken mit jemand^^

this is da gun land
warm red blood over
di white son!!!


----------



## Das_Trottelchen (24. Dezember 2010)

Ich rufe einmal 

Frohe Weihnachten in den raum =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silence-Floppi (25. Dezember 2010)

ich sach mal so.....wer nicht in der lage ist irgendwas zu peilen sollte auch zum fest der liebe nicht verweilen,
gehe deiner beschäftigung nach,
der klingenschleifer ist auch noch wach^^

mario du weißt wie es gemeint ist....

burn bitch burn
its time to earn,
YOURE SHAME


lölz^^


----------



## Kalaschnikov (25. Dezember 2010)

und die nächste front ist eröffnet, 
warum öffentlich? wenns privat is.? felix auch wenn ich deine wut und den verlorenen respekt der persoon gegenüber nachvollziehen kann solltest du es anders klähren.
vorallem mal objektiv betrachten und nicht dein persönliches subjektives bild welches du schon mit andern menschen teilst


----------



## der stimp (25. Dezember 2010)

alfred, da ist nix mit ner "nächsten front" 
manche dinge müssen halt ihren weg gehen, auch wenn der dann mal steinig ausfällt... 

felix, was hältst du vom botllerocket mit ner fox 36 van rc2 ?


----------



## silence-Floppi (25. Dezember 2010)

hä?

alfi, die impressionen meines posts scheinen einen falschen nerv deiner person getroffen zu haben.
und um die tragweite meiner worte brauchst du dich nicht sorgen, die sind alle in einer  grenze die uns wenig zu beunruhigen hat.
ich persönlich bin nur für das geschriebene wort verantwortlich, nichfür das was andere oder gar dritte sehen oder verstehen^^
mal davon ab das der hauptpost eine lyrische abart meiner reim komposition entsprechen und auch dieser entsprungen sind so befinde ich mich doch in einer kreativen schaffungsphase (ich mach die liedtexte für marios fiktive band).

und was den letzten satz angeht.....ich beende fast alle meine posts mit auskopplungen von text-frakmenten von liedern die ich gern höre...^^



in diesem sinne:

smoke some sensimillia,
it burning in my head....


ps: ja find ich gut mario.....aber 36 verkaufen und ne 180er forke rein^^

ps2: joni ist immer bei uns beliebt.....nur das asyl hier ist abgelehnt, zu mindest in meinen augen, da sie kaum mit uns fahrrad fährt.
was nicht ausschliest das sie zu uns zum radeln kommt, aber bitte öfter und intensiver^^


----------



## silence-Floppi (25. Dezember 2010)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DOtOBUaLj24&feature="]YouTube        - Human Drum Machine[/nomedia]

was zum spielen


----------



## Kalaschnikov (25. Dezember 2010)

na das klingt ja mal ganz anders, bin  jetzt aufgeklährt.


stimpi da ich kein federweg fetischist bin
mein nächstes fully wird vieleicht ein B.BIG.AIR.TEAM
passender währ ne fox oder was anderes bis 160mm max

ps gute pläne


----------



## Das_Trottelchen (25. Dezember 2010)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> hä?
> 
> alfi, die impressionen meines posts scheinen einen falschen nerv deiner person getroffen zu haben.
> und um die tragweite meiner worte brauchst du dich nicht sorgen, die sind alle in einer  grenze die uns wenig zu beunruhigen hat.
> ...



würd theoretisch klar gehen ...hab ja jetzt nüx mehr vor sonnenuntergang zu tun  also sagt n ton und ich bin da


----------



## der stimp (25. Dezember 2010)

alfi, das bottlerocket hat 140mm federweg... 

EDIT: 
jop, nen platz in der härde bekommt man nicht durch erschnorrtes asyl...


----------



## Kalaschnikov (25. Dezember 2010)

deshalb max 160 oder wievel soll die genanten gabeln an federweg haben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (25. Dezember 2010)

alfred, meinst ich hau ne 180er forke in nen 140er rahmen?


----------



## Kalaschnikov (25. Dezember 2010)

etzt wo du mich fragst, nein!
 ich ging davon aus das die fox36 160 hat wenn ich mich nicht irre
140 wär das beste natürlich

was haltet ihr eigentlich von diesen bikes?


http://www.yt-industries.com/shop/i...o=155&x25cb5=bq9g4i3n7vu08j1euo9jorchchhm50t5
http://www.bergamont.de/Bike.aspx?bikID=37491j


----------



## der stimp (25. Dezember 2010)

jo, hat 160mm. ich müsste mal schauen obs die nicht sogar zu traveln gibt. die fox 36 an meinem grossman ist ja auch von 110-150mm travelbar. 
davon ab wird das bottlerocket in der regel mit ner mz 66 gefahren.


----------



## Kalaschnikov (25. Dezember 2010)

is ja doch ein bissel viel, wegen lenkwinkel oder warum macht man das.
 ganz getreu dem motto hardtail hat hinten kein federweg also kann vorn mehr sein


----------



## silence-Floppi (25. Dezember 2010)

das bottlerocket wir in der regel mit 170-200mm gefahren, dafür wurde es auch entwickelt.
ich halt mich lieber ab empfohlene herstellerangaben....

ansonsten geht euren weg...macht euch das rad so wie es euch gefällt, schließlich solltet ihr ja mit euren bikes faheren^^


----------



## der stimp (25. Dezember 2010)

schon recht so, felix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silence-Floppi (26. Dezember 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/user/ExzessivDasMagazin#p/a/f/0/APjuaAcnG0A

liste druvk ic dienstag aus....wer unterschreiben will muss sic bei mir melden.
ich geb die liste meiner mum die arbeitet schlieslich im bundestag


----------



## Kalaschnikov (26. Dezember 2010)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/user/ExzessivDasMagazin#p/a/f/0/APjuaAcnG0A
> 
> liste druvk ic dienstag aus....wer unterschreiben will muss sic bei mir melden.
> ich geb die liste meiner mum die arbeitet schlieslich im bundestag




interessant, und die legalisierung hängt nu von wieviel stimmen ab?
da jeder bürger mitsprache recht hat aber selten was passiet wenn sich nur einer oder einige melden, würd ich gern wissen ob das auch hand und fuß hat.
dann gerne  jeder darf doch seine eigenen geschmäcker ausleben dürfen, nur alkohol ist auch keine lösung


----------



## Kalaschnikov (26. Dezember 2010)

ah 50 000 in drei wochen für echte beachtung schnell schnell


----------



## bastis (2. Januar 2011)

ich wünsche einen guten start ins jahr 2011 lasst es euch gut ergehen.. geniesst die letzte zeit bis der herbst kommt, und dann toi toi und gutes gelingen für eine bikesession 2011! ich freu mich drauf  greeeeeez


----------



## der stimp (2. Januar 2011)

hey digga, alles knusprig bei dir?


----------



## bastis (2. Januar 2011)

oh ja, und bei dir??? machste auch winterpause? ich war den ganzen winter nicht einmal los..  aba bald geht es wieder...


----------



## der stimp (2. Januar 2011)

ne, im winter nehm ich mir zeit für meine zombies spielerunde und figuren anmalen. 
wenn das wette wieder bierfreundlich ist, gehts it dem bock wieder raus. die tage war ich mal mit dem stinker unterwegs, hatte mir aber keinen spass gemacht.


----------



## cocaineracing (5. Januar 2011)

jaja mario hatt jetzt keine lust mehr auf streeten alle düsen sie mit ihren stinkern herum......


----------



## der stimp (5. Januar 2011)

naja jetzt kuriert der mario eh erstmal seine mutierte lungendingsi aus...  
und mit sommer gehts dann mit stummel zum pumpträcken.


----------



## cocaineracing (5. Januar 2011)

yeah stummel und atlas rocken dann die piste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RidingWebster (8. Januar 2011)

Hallo jungs und mädels 

Es ist wieder soweit, ich kann wieder rollern. Letzten Sonntag das erstemal wieder aufm bike gewesen, tut zwar noch ein wenig weh, aber wie ihr mich kennt, kann ich es ja auch nicht lassen, einfach nur gerade aus zu fahren 

Wie siehts bei euch so aus? Was ist mit einer Streetsession im Frühjahr (Bremen/Hannover-Connection)?


Ansonste schönen Gruß an alle die ich ewig nicht gesehen haben!
Achja und "Frohes Neues"


----------



## silence-Floppi (12. Januar 2011)

chrischi!!!!!!
ja klar ich wär dabei....Streetsession is immer lustich^^



und biken^^


----------



## bastis (16. Januar 2011)

-Felix, kannst du für mich einen lenker bestellen???

ich habe noch nen gutschein von euch deswegen will ich den bei euch holen!!!


race face atlas fr .. in schwarz maych klar komme die tage rum ? 

kannst du auch nen vorbau bestellen direkt für ne 888??? habe im netz bei euch keinen gefunden ?!


----------



## gtjustin (24. Januar 2011)

moinsen


----------



## der stimp (24. Januar 2011)

alter, für dein läppisches "moinsen" hab ich jetzt hier reingeschaut?!?!? 
beweg mal lieber deinen dürren hintern hier her...


----------



## meditation_bike (1. Februar 2011)

der stimp schrieb:


> ...



Hehe...Ja Hallo, grüß dich Felix, ich bin Medi!


----------



## der stimp (1. Februar 2011)

öh, alles gut und schön, aber ich bin nicht felix


----------



## meditation_bike (1. Februar 2011)

der stimp schrieb:


> öh, alles gut und schön, aber ich bin nicht felix


 Oh sorry, in Deiner Fotosammlung ein Portrait von Felix gesehen!


----------



## der stimp (1. Februar 2011)

joa kein ding. ich glaub mittwoch wollte er eh zu mir kommen, dann wird er sich auch sicher melden... 
woher kennt ihr euch denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meditation_bike (1. Februar 2011)

der stimp schrieb:


> joa kein ding. ich glaub mittwoch wollte er eh zu mir kommen, dann wird er sich auch sicher melden...
> woher kennt ihr euch denn?



Letzten Sommer in Mephisto...Irgendwann gehe ich wieder zur Stadler...hehe


----------



## der stimp (1. Februar 2011)

bigger bashment?


----------



## meditation_bike (1. Februar 2011)

Jo, Rebel Sound


----------



## der stimp (1. Februar 2011)

so, ich hüpp ma ins bett. rinjehaun


----------



## RidingWebster (4. Februar 2011)

nabend.

irgendwer morgen am streeten?


----------



## der stimp (4. Februar 2011)

joa, chancen stehen ganz gut. alfi hat morgen wieder landgang und da wollten wir ein bissel biken und bilder vom höllentänzer machen uuund später dann die city unsicher machen. 
ich denk aber mal das es eher ne chillige runde wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meditation_bike (4. Februar 2011)

der stimp schrieb:


> joa, chancen stehen ganz gut. alfi hat morgen wieder landgang und da wollten wir ein bissel biken und bilder vom höllentänzer machen uuund später dann die city unsicher machen.
> ich denk aber mal das es eher ne chillige runde wird.



Wo trefft ihr euch? Ich war noch nie dabei!


----------



## RidingWebster (4. Februar 2011)

wenn es nicht regnet, werde ich morgen mittag am bauer sein.


----------



## der stimp (4. Februar 2011)

wir haben noch nichts fest geplant, ich kann aber gern bescheid sagen sobald die planung steht. 
bauer werden wir aber, denk ich, eher nicht ansteuern...


----------



## RidingWebster (4. Februar 2011)

ok, ich muss halt schauen, was ich der hand schon zumuten kann. darf es nicht gleich wieder übertreiben. letzte woche war schon hart an der grenze 
dann meld dich einfach bei mir.


----------



## RidingWebster (5. Februar 2011)

war heute am bauer und war auf jedenfall sehr erfolgreich, zwar windig, aber erfolgreich 

hab meine ersten sprünge gemacht und es ging,  manchmal tut die hand echt noch weh, aber bei den meisten gehts  gut 

ich werde morgen, wenn das wetter mitspielt wieder da sein, was anderes lohnt sich echt nicht mit der hand. also wenn wer bock hat, einfach hinkommen.

und in einem monat, kann ich bestimmt auch wieder nach lüdersen


----------



## silence-Floppi (6. Februar 2011)

MEDI!!!!
ich bin felix^^ 
morgen bin ich mit pelle unterwegs!
wir fahren nach lüdersen...ich kann dich um 11 uhr am hbf einsammeln!!


----------



## der stimp (6. Februar 2011)

hey felix, alles frisch bei dir? 
was hast heute so feines getrieben?!?


----------



## meditation_bike (6. Februar 2011)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> MEDI!!!!
> felix^^



Hey Felix, hier mein zukünftiges Adoptivkind....aber in Schwarz "Black Beauty"...(ein Ziel so nah wie fern, so fern und doch so nah! )

transition bottlerocket


----------



## der stimp (7. Februar 2011)

hey, gute wahl. ein bottlerocket hol ich mir diesen monat wohl auch. 
wird dann mit rs lyric aufgebaut.


----------



## meditation_bike (7. Februar 2011)

der stimp schrieb:


> hey, gute wahl. ein bottlerocket hol ich mir diesen monat wohl auch.
> wird dann mit rs lyric aufgebaut.



Oh Cool!
Bei mir wahrscheinlich entweder die 36 TALAS 180 R (2-position. 180-140) oder 36 TALAS 180 FIT RC2 (2-position. 180-140).
http://www.foxracingshox.com/bike/11/forks/36_TALAS/180_R

Mal ein par Daten:

*36 TALAS 180 R*:

*ADJUSTMENTS*
EXTERNAL
- Travel - TALAS [2-position]
- Air spring pressure
- Rebound
*INTERNAL*
N/A
*DAMPER*
Open bath

*36 TALAS 180 FIT RC2:*
*
ADJUSTMENTS*
EXTERNAL
- Low-speed compression
- High-speed compression
- Travel - TALAS [2-position]
- Air spring pressure
- Rebound
*INTERNAL*
N/A
*DAMPER*
FIT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (7. Februar 2011)

oi oi, 
musst mal schauen ob 180mm die totale erfüllung sind. 
ich hab schon einige mit 180mm an der front gesehen, die meisten aber mit 160mm. 
dann können wir ja die "hannover-flaschen-raketen-gäng" aufmachen


----------



## silence-Floppi (7. Februar 2011)

coole sache medi!
beide gabeln sind cool!!

die letzte tour war richtig gut!!
heute war auch cool!!


----------



## meditation_bike (8. Februar 2011)

juhu! hallo! 
Heute war ein schöner Tag...


----------



## der stimp (8. Februar 2011)

jop, hat richtig spass gemacht heute. 
das bild sieht ja mal richtig klasse aus


----------



## meditation_bike (8. Februar 2011)

Ja, es hat Riesenspaß gemacht...und der arme Felix mit einer klitze kleinen Verletzungt...


----------



## silence-Floppi (9. Februar 2011)

ach halb so wild....ich wein erst wenn ich zu hause bin^^
so fängt die saisongut an...prellungen, schürfwunden und der zeh in matsch!!! richtig gut^^

der tag heut war ganz große klasse!

und medi, vor dir ziehe ich meinen hut! zweimal per zufall getroffen, und beide male bist du mit auf tour gekommen obwohl du nicht wusstest worauf du dich einlässt!! respekt für dein vertrauen!!


----------



## RidingWebster (9. Februar 2011)

Nabend.

Hat wer am we geplant zu streeten?

achja und da wäre am sa. noch was 
http://www.yard-skatehall.de/termine.html


----------



## der stimp (9. Februar 2011)

moin, 
ich muss mal schauen. fahren vielleicht nicht unbedingt aber ich könnt mitkommen und filmen...


----------



## cocaineracing (10. Februar 2011)

Will mal wieder mit euch Biken Jungens habt ihr Sonntag Zeit???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meditation_bike (10. Februar 2011)

cocaineracing schrieb:


> Will mal wieder mit euch Biken Jungens habt ihr Sonntag Zeit???



Für Sonntag ist viel Regen angesagt!


----------



## der stimp (10. Februar 2011)

also wird sonntag geschraubt  
mit etwas glück ist dann das bottlerocket schon da.


----------



## meditation_bike (10. Februar 2011)

der stimp schrieb:


> also wird sonntag geschraubt
> mit etwas glück ist dann das bottlerocket schon da.





Juhuuu! Glückwünsche, glückwünsche...Ich bin soooo neidig 
Du bekommst das schönste Baby der Welt...

Grüße


----------



## der stimp (10. Februar 2011)

ich bin schon gespannt wie ein flitzebogen wie die farbe in natura ausfällt. ist RAL 4007 purpurviolett. 
und dann halt schauen was da noch so an parts dran kommen.


----------



## meditation_bike (10. Februar 2011)

Bin jetzt mal gespannt auf die ersten Bilder...


----------



## der stimp (10. Februar 2011)

ich hab son bauchgefühl das du es wohl vorher schon in freier wildbahn gesehen hast, ehe erste bilder gemacht wurden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HangLoose (11. Februar 2011)

RidingWebster schrieb:


> Nabend.
> 
> Hat wer am we geplant zu streeten?
> 
> ...



Moin Härde!

Ich werde mir das auf jeden Fall mal anschauen, ist ja gleich bei mir um die Ecke. Wer ist denn noch in der Yard?

Gruß Pelle


----------



## der stimp (11. Februar 2011)

moin  
mal schauen das ich da auch meine müden knochen hinbewegen werde


----------



## HangLoose (11. Februar 2011)

der stimp schrieb:


> moin
> mal schauen das ich da auch meine müden knochen hinbewegen werde



Sieh mal zu! ;-)


----------



## schappi (11. Februar 2011)




----------



## RidingWebster (11. Februar 2011)

Ich werde Morgen ca. gegen 20Uhr in der Halle sein und mir die anschauen.
Am Nachmittag war Bauer geplant und am So. eventuell auch wieder.


----------



## der stimp (12. Februar 2011)

felix und justin haben auch schon interesse angemeldet...


----------



## silence-Floppi (13. Februar 2011)

und manche verlieren den lenker des lebens!


----------



## der stimp (13. Februar 2011)

humppa is ä chilliges ding...


----------



## cocaineracing (14. Februar 2011)

w


----------



## cocaineracing (14. Februar 2011)

wer kommt morgen mit buddeln?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (14. Februar 2011)

moin, 
die aktien stehen gut das ich nach dem mittag rum komm. also heuer...


----------



## cocaineracing (14. Februar 2011)

geh mal bitte an dein händy


----------



## meditation_bike (15. Februar 2011)

Gruss an alle die ich kenne, und auch an die die ich nicht kenn...


----------



## silence-Floppi (15. Februar 2011)

^^
dake medi = )
wenn das wetter doch besser wäre...


----------



## meditation_bike (15. Februar 2011)

hey mein lieber! Wieso bist du nicht auf der Arbeit?


----------



## meditation_bike (15. Februar 2011)

Wetter....hier schneit es gerade
Traumhaft!


----------



## RidingWebster (19. Februar 2011)

Nabend,

ist Morgen wer streeten?


----------



## meditation_bike (19. Februar 2011)

RidingWebster schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> ist Morgen wer streeten?



Sonntag Minus 11 Grad, Kälte-Alarm!


----------



## silence-Floppi (20. Februar 2011)

hey chrischi....wir fahren morgen....äh...heute zum benther berg^^

geht das schon wieder mit deiner hand oder brauch das noch zeit???

grüßle^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s1c (20. Februar 2011)

Hey,

wo sind denn momentan ganz schicke spots?
Kann man was empfehlen?


----------



## der stimp (20. Februar 2011)

moin, 

spots für was? dirt, street, bmx, trial, fr, dh.... 

eilenriede als allround spot ist ja seit april letzten jahres, seitens der stadt mit dem planier-team neu designt worden.


----------



## silence-Floppi (20. Februar 2011)

danke, danke für den schönen tag^^
mehdi ich bin auf die fotos gespannt!!


----------



## s1c (21. Februar 2011)

der stimp schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> spots für was? dirt, street, bmx, trial, fr, dh....
> 
> eilenriede als allround spot ist ja seit april letzten jahres, seitens der stadt mit dem planier-team neu designt worden.



na, wenn ich hier schreibe bei Dirt/Street dann ja wohl eher Dirt/Street.
Eilenriede hatte ich nur aufm Schirm wo es da platt gemacht wurde. Ist da immer noch dieser riesen Berg mit einer kleinen Line? Gibts da Bilder von?


----------



## der stimp (21. Februar 2011)

eilenriede ist und bleibt platt. 
sonst gibts nur die zahlreichen inoffiziellen street spots oder halt freeride strecken...


----------



## meditation_bike (21. Februar 2011)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> danke, danke für den schönen tag^^
> mehdi ich bin auf die fotos gespannt!!



war ein sehr schöner tag 
@felix, morgen oder übermorgen kannst bei mir vorbeikommen!
guck mal in dein Postfach.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silence-Floppi (21. Februar 2011)

joa dann komm ich mittwoch medi.....so 17.30 back factory LIMMER??^^


----------



## meditation_bike (21. Februar 2011)

@felix
oki doki... ich weiß Bescheid!


----------



## gtjustin (24. Februar 2011)

lustich lustich trallalalala......balt spring ich treppen hurra, bald springich treppen hurra.......und morgen arbeiten......:kotz:


----------



## der stimp (24. Februar 2011)

justine, seit wann arbeitest du denn? oder machst grad praktikum?  
meldet euch doch einfach mal vom gästerechenknecht ab wenn ihr mit internet bla fertig seid...


----------



## silence-Floppi (24. Februar 2011)

hey justin, machste praktikum oder was??
du und arbeiten owei = )


----------



## RidingWebster (25. Februar 2011)

Nabend,

ist am we einer streeten?


----------



## RidingWebster (26. Februar 2011)

Der Thread scheint auszusterben, naja, was solls.

Ich bin Morgen am Bauer, ca. 14uhr wenn nichts dazwischen kommt. Ist wer dabei?


----------



## silence-Floppi (27. Februar 2011)

sorry chrischi.....

war heute voll geil....


----------



## der stimp (27. Februar 2011)

jop, war richtig röck´n röll heute


----------



## HangLoose (28. Februar 2011)

Gestern hat gerockt! Mit richtig Dreck (und Grinsen) im Gesicht!

Und ich konnte mich sogar heute Morgen bewegen! ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (28. Februar 2011)

jop, war mal wieder richtig spassig der tag. 
kuhle leute, nette strecken und ordentlich schlammschlacht... so muss ein richtiger sonntag sein.


----------



## eagel (1. März 2011)

sag erst mal nett hallöchen wan fährt ihr den so...und was genau...wäre doch über antworten sehr erfreut...gruß mike


----------



## gtjustin (1. März 2011)

im moent fahr ich eher street und ab und zu trails.am wochenende fahr ich wieder in benther berg.


----------



## eagel (1. März 2011)

wenn du mal lust hast können wir ja mal ne runde drehen ? hab auch icq...


----------



## RidingWebster (1. März 2011)

Nabend.

Am 12.03 ist wieder Mitternachtssport in der Yard, sprich ab 20Uhr Eintritt frei.
Hat wer Bock mitzukommen?


----------



## gtjustin (1. März 2011)

mal schauen


----------



## silence-Floppi (1. März 2011)

hab nur noch das kona....das wird dann lustig^^


----------



## der stimp (1. März 2011)

joa, mal schauen...


----------



## der stimp (3. März 2011)

samstag gehts ab zum benther berg.
treffen ab 12 uhr bei der back factory am schwarzen bär
start ist dann wenn alle ihren kaffee aus haben

wer also mit wil; einfach zum treffpunkt kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RidingWebster (4. März 2011)

nabend,

ist morgen irgendwer streeten?


----------



## silence-Floppi (4. März 2011)

ich streete morgen durch stadler durch^^


----------



## der stimp (4. März 2011)

yeäh und morgen abend wird ein neues "goon ride club" trick bild vom floppi in die grc ig gestellt


----------



## RidingWebster (5. März 2011)

moin,

werde heute nachmittag ne runde am bauer fahren. noch wer dabei?


----------



## cocaineracing (6. März 2011)

Justin haste die Woche mal Bock fahren zu gehen?


----------



## gtjustin (6. März 2011)

ja aber nicht vor mittwoch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cocaineracing (7. März 2011)

mittwoch hab ich frei


----------



## gtjustin (7. März 2011)

cool


----------



## der stimp (7. März 2011)

dolle wuäscht


----------



## cocaineracing (8. März 2011)

maju wann kommste mittwoch rum?


----------



## der stimp (8. März 2011)

auf keinen fall vor 11 uhr...


----------



## Schmirk666 (9. März 2011)

Moin Moin!

Kann mir jmd. über den aktuellen Zustand vom Dirtspot in der Eilenriede was berichten?
Will da nachher mal hinschauen, allerdings nur falls auch grad zufällig ein paar Sprünge stehen...


----------



## der stimp (9. März 2011)

moin, 
in der eile steht nichts mehr und so wird es auch bleiben. 
die stadt hat ne klare ansage gemacht und wird sich auch grob dran gehalten. 
ein kleiner pumptrack ist da aber grad im entstehen...


----------



## Schmirk666 (9. März 2011)

Hey Danke für die fixe Antwort!

Hmm schade... aber hab ich iwie schon erwartet... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




hat sich sowieso grad erledigt... fängt an zu regnen...

nur so aus interesse: 
wie lautet die ansage der stadt?
wer buddelt wird eingesperrt?

na supi... hoffentlich hört das bis 17uhr zum feierabend wieder auf...
hab eigtl, keinen bock nachher 25km im regen nach hause zu radeln...



PS: 
Hat jmd. Bock am WE unseren Spot zu testen? (bei Nordstemmen) 
Der steht komischerweise wie ne 1 

Für nen ersten Eindruck hier mal ein Video vom vorletzten Jahr:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cnBguJWsGxg"]YouTube        - Marienbike09[/nomedia]

Der Spot hat sich in der Zwischenzeit natürlich weiterentwickelt...

PPS: Bei uns im Garten soll dieses Jahr auch ein kleiner Pumptrack inkl. Kickerline entstehen...
Tipps & Tricks, kostenlose Erd-/Holzlieferungen und Leute die ne Schaufel bedienen können immer gern gesehen!!!


----------



## der stimp (9. März 2011)

grob ist die ansage das die stadt eine weitergehende bebauung der eile(nriede) nicht dulden wird. 
soll heissen wenn gebaut wird, kommt das wald designer team von der stadt mit dem radlader und macht alles wieder "hübsch" 
bei anhaltender zuwiderhandlung ist es sicher nicht auszuschliessen das die stadt acuh strafrechtlich gegen das biken/bauen dort vorgehen wird. 


*Der steht komischerweise wie ne 1*
der psot eilenriede besteht schon seit über 20 jahren. 
es gibt div. gründe die das handeln der stadt sogar in gewisser hinsicht sogar rechtfertigen (unfälle, immer weiterer ausbau, immer grösser werdende sprünge etc. )

euch mal zu besuchen hätten wir mit sicherheit bock. 
ist immer schön andere spots kennen zu lernen und mit anderen bikern unterwegs zu sein. 
nur wirds mit diesem we recht knapp...


----------



## Schmirk666 (9. März 2011)

so endlich zu hause... kurz hinter arnum fings dann doch wieder an zu regnen und ich hab mich vernünftigerweise dazu entschieden umzudrehen und die heimreise mit dem bus fortzusetzen. hat sich gepasst, war grad kurz nach 19uhr...

jo so in etwa hatte man mir das als ich ende letzten jahres zum ersten und letzten mal am rodelberg war auch erklärt... hatte das glück, die frisch aufgebaute kickerline vor der erneuten "renaturierung" befahren zu können... echt schade  

wird bei unserem spot wahrscheinlich ähnlich ablaufen, weil man nicht jedes kiddie ohne helm mit seinem baumarktfahrrad davon wird abalten können sich auf einem unserer doubles zu zerlegen *schauder*
helfen tut allerdings die tatsache, dass die dinger mittlerweile so gebaut sind, dass "normale" radler nicht auf die idee kommen würden da rüberspringen zu wollen...allerdings ernten die grad überall und nirgendwo holz...  und wo der trecker nicht weiterkommt schiebt er sich halt den weg frei...

dieses we macht eh wenig sinn nach dem ergiebigen regen heute...
außer man steht drauf kurz vorm kicker durch ein moor zu shredden...

gibt neben dem spot auch paar nette abfahrten... nicht vergleichbar mit deister & co aber dafür kurz und manchmal schmerzvoll 

und um das gesamtpaket abzurunden empfehle ich jedem einen besuch der marienburg, dem mini-neuschwanstein im norden... 

hier endet mein roman...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RidingWebster (10. März 2011)

@Schmirk666:

Ich würde mal vorschlagen, dass wir auf jedenfall einen Ausritt zu Euch planen. Müsste halt nur trocken sein, das wäre genial, da ich z.B. Hardtail mit Streetreifen fahre und mein "Waldbike" nicht ready ist 

Ich fasse da so nächstes WE ins Auge.


----------



## HangLoose (11. März 2011)

RidingWebster schrieb:


> @Schmirk666:
> 
> Ich würde mal vorschlagen, dass wir auf jedenfall einen Ausritt zu Euch planen. Müsste halt nur trocken sein, das wäre genial, da ich z.B. Hardtail mit Streetreifen fahre und mein "Waldbike" nicht ready ist
> 
> Ich fasse da so nächstes WE ins Auge.



Moin Master!

Guckst Du hier: Haus Strecke von Smash und Pelle.. an der Marienburg.

Den hatten wir mal angelegt, ist aber leider nicht mehr viel von da. Fahr lieber in den Deister oder zum Benther, das rockt mehr!

Bist Du Samstag in der Yard?

Gruß Pelle


----------



## RidingWebster (11. März 2011)

moin pelle, langsam kann ich mit meiner hand auch wieder in wald, denke ich 
muss langsam mal sehen, dass ich das weiße bike fertig bekomme, damit ich auch etwas federweg habe 

wie gehts sonst so, lange nicht gesehen und nichts gehört von dir, genauso wie von smash. schöne grüße an ihn


----------



## HangLoose (11. März 2011)

RidingWebster schrieb:


> moin pelle, langsam kann ich mit meiner hand auch wieder in wald, denke ich
> muss langsam mal sehen, dass ich das weiße bike fertig bekomme, damit ich auch etwas federweg habe
> 
> wie gehts sonst so, lange nicht gesehen und nichts gehört von dir, genauso wie von smash. schöne grüße an ihn



Dann hau mal rein! Mein weißer Bock wurde schon ausgeritten! hehe! ;-)

Ich kämpfe immer noch mit meinem Beckenbruch, komme gerade vom Arzt und habe mir erstmal Überweisungen für CT und weitere KG geholt. Bekomme langsam die Krise.

Smasch habe ich diese Woche auch erst seit langem mal wieder bei Mario getroffen. Der hat sich auch zwei Finger zerschossen und ist derzeit ein wenig gehemmt. Ist aber auf dem Weg der Besserung. Naja, dann können die Rentner ja bald mal wieder Gas geben! ;-)

Gruß Pelle


----------



## der stimp (11. März 2011)

ja ja, man(n) wird nicht jünger und so langsam schleichen sich hier und da halt ein paar wehwehchen ein...


----------



## HangLoose (11. März 2011)

der stimp schrieb:


> ja ja, man(n) wird nicht jünger und so langsam schleichen sich hier und da halt ein paar wehwehchen ein...



!!!Wehwehchen!!! Du Scherzkeks, ich fühle mich seit Monaten, wie durch den Wolf gedreht! Aber ist ja zum Glück alles nur eine Kopfsache! Wer mental stark ist, kriegt das hin, auch das Altwerden! hehe!


----------



## RidingWebster (11. März 2011)

kann da mitfühlen, war heute auch wieder ne kleine runde draußen und die hand tut so tierisch weh, aber was wollen ihr uns beschweren  solange man aufm rad stehen kann, ist doch alles halbwegs in ordnung 

also gute besserung pelle, smash und an all diejenigen ,die auch gerade noch aua haben!!!


----------



## silence-Floppi (13. März 2011)

danke, hab jetz im handgelenk leichte beschwerden....zuviel flat?! ^^
naja...

kuriert euch aus...ich hab nur luxus beschwerden!!
nich vergessen heute 2000 lifecycles live auf ibc^^


----------



## HangLoose (14. März 2011)

Moinsen!

Das war mal ein Wochenende. Samstag sonnige Runde nach Lüdersen und gestern mit den ganzen Kranken im Deister. Das war besser als 9 Wochen Urlaub. Bekomme das Grinsen garnicht aus dem Gesicht und dazu noch fast schmerzfrei!

Gruß Pelle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (15. März 2011)

moin, 
ist heut noch wer unterwegs? ich muss mal wieder raus, werd aber wegen meiner knie eher smoooothie machen...


----------



## silence-Floppi (15. März 2011)

grobe ansage fürs we;

samstag bauen am benther berg-->roll in zum step down....
sonntag wird das ganze gefahren! und entschieden ob es ein drop to step down wird!

montag recovery....gaaanjaaa am maschsee^^


----------



## der stimp (16. März 2011)

kuhle planung aber ich glaub der wetterfrosch sagt taucheranzug als bekleidung an...


----------



## meditation_bike (16. März 2011)

hi felix
bin samstag dabei^^ aber sonntag --> æä¸ç¥é!


----------



## Schmirk666 (16. März 2011)

Hab nen Wetterbericht für's WE gefunden der mir gefällt...
8Stunden Sonnenschein und grad mal 15% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit klingt doch ganz nice 

Wie sieht's aus: 
Sind meine Kollegen und ich allein unterwegs oder erbarmen sich paar Leute und kommen zum Marienberg? Würde für die Unwissenden unter euch nen Eskortservice vom Nordstemmer Bahnhof aus organisieren...

Biete außerdem im Anschluss Angrillen mit Treppen-Downhill und Miniramp-Paletten-Double-Springen bei uns im Garten an...
man könnte ja auch spontan ein paar Kicker oder Kurven schaufeln; 
sowohl im Wald wie auch im Garten...

Gruß an Smash und seinen Kollegen dessen Namen ich leider vergessen habe... Kurzzeitgedächtnis hatte ich mal...


----------



## Dr_Flo (17. März 2011)

jo ich bin Sa auch dabei. Bin zwar "nach Nachtdienst" aber schaufeln kann man dann auch! So muss ich wieder arbeiten..... 
Wann solls n Sa losgehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silence-Floppi (18. März 2011)

ich würd sagen 13uhr am schwarzen bären?


----------



## der stimp (18. März 2011)

treffen an der back factory ist klasse. kann man vorher noch fein einen kaffee trinken und was knuspern


----------



## Dr_Flo (18. März 2011)

klingt gut! werde da sein!


----------



## silence-Floppi (18. März 2011)

knusper knusper knäuschen...wer knuspert an meinem häuschen....ah es sind die mutanten aus japan die strahlende gesichter machen......muhahahaha......welt untergangs witze sind gut^^ 
so wie endzeit comics....(zu mario rüber schiel): it´s your turn bro, gimme dem bombokllat link to dem comic^^


----------



## Schmirk666 (19. März 2011)

Möööp!

Sind heute auf jeden Fall unterwegs im Marienberg...
Vlt. trifft man ja paar Gleichgesinnte auf dem "Spielplatz" oder oben auf dem Schlossparkplatz...


----------



## bastis (19. März 2011)

hat eventuell noch jemand bremsen rumliegen???


----------



## silence-Floppi (20. März 2011)

neues projekt herr leopold??
was isses denn geworden? nen bergamont?


----------



## bastis (20. März 2011)

hat jemand einen adapter postm/postm für 185er scheibe?

bitte melden per pm


----------



## silence-Floppi (24. März 2011)

ich bin sonntag im deister, 11.15 is treffen unterm schwanz und 11.33 die bahn nach wennigsen


----------



## Dr_Flo (24. März 2011)

Bin leider nicht da! Sonst wär ich dabei! Volle Kanne!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastis (24. März 2011)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> neues projekt herr leopold??
> was isses denn geworden? nen bergamont?



 lol nein! es wurd ein solid liberator..


----------



## HangLoose (25. März 2011)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> ich bin sonntag im deister, 11.15 is treffen unterm schwanz und 11.33 die bahn nach wennigsen



Wer ist denn alles dabei? Gleich vom Bigger in die Bahn? ;-)


----------



## silence-Floppi (26. März 2011)

ja...bigger und dann deister^^
deister aber nur fürne stunde 2 stunden.....und dann benther den froopi ärgern^^


----------



## Dr_Flo (28. März 2011)

jo! Hab morgen und übermorgen frei! Hat jemand bock n bisschen zu fahren?


----------



## silence-Floppi (1. April 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uOzpSWui3No&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube        - Nitro Circus Live - World First - Special Greg - Special Flip[/nomedia]


----------



## der stimp (1. April 2011)

jou das nenn ich mal tricky


----------



## gtjustin (8. April 2011)

schik


----------



## Deadmaus (10. April 2011)

Hey Leute, bin vor ein paar Monaten fürs Studium nach Hannover gezogen. Komme aus ländlicher Region wo man bissher immer gut MTB fahren konnte. Nun bin ich hier auch schon ein bisschen rumgekommen und habe den Benther und den Deister gesehn.

Ich bin seit geraumer Zeit am ueberlegen nen kleinen Umschwung zu machen und nebenbei mit Dirt zu beginnen. Leider habe ich noch nicht wirklich Spots in Hannover und Umgebung gefunden. Auch im Forum hab ich bissher noch nichts eindeutiges gefunden.

Gibt es hier in der Umgebung denn genug Spots, dass es sich lohnt damit anzufangen ?

MFG.


----------



## tweetygogo (14. April 2011)

ACHTUNG: Mal an alle

Wollen wir nicht mal eine DH Session im Deister machen?
Ist doch mal was neues 

Dann würde ich das Ankündigen.​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr_Flo (15. April 2011)

Organisier ma ich wär dabei! (wenn ich nicht arbeiten muss)
Kar-Freitag vielleicht?


----------



## tweetygogo (15. April 2011)

Dr_Flo schrieb:


> Organisier ma ich wär dabei! (wenn ich nicht arbeiten muss)
> Kar-Freitag vielleicht?



Ich fahr morgen nach L! kommste mit?


----------



## Dr_Flo (15. April 2011)

Sorry... Muss arbeiten!


----------



## HanoverRules (17. April 2011)

Moinsen Leute!
Bin neu im Forum. Ich bin früher immer in der Eilenriede am Rodelberg gefahren, aber seitdem ich für ein Jahr in Amerika war macht die Stadt das da ja völlig zu... Bock mal wieder was zu bauen?


----------



## Kalaschnikov (17. April 2011)

seit dem ersten april letzten jahres gab es nichts mehr was länger in der eile stand.
... ein guter spot der vielen spaß gemacht hat, ist so entfallen und mit wegfall der glockseestrecke ist nun erfinder geist mit viel fleiß gefragt.

legale strecken sind bisher immer an was gescheitert so deswegen müssen neue pläne her.

oder größere dimensionen in der herangehensweise.

ich hab schon bock was zu bauen stehe aber zeitlich  wegen bund sehr eingeschränk da. 
hast du stellen wo es sinn macht safe plätze kenn ich doch hochwasser macht sie zu nichte mißburg und und schulenburg sind da noch interessant.


----------



## HanoverRules (18. April 2011)

Ich mache es jetzt erstmal so mit meinen kumpels um erstmal wieder iwas machen zu können, dass wir erstmal nur ne dicke landung bauen und dann mit unserem neuen Holzkicker, der schon relativ groß ist, da n bisschen rumjumpen. Die landung ist schnell wieder aufgebaut. Aber ist halt wieder nur ein sprung... war früher schon sehr nice da, hab mich auch schon letzten sommer mit dem förster angelegt. nicht sone gute idee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (18. April 2011)

@hannoverrules,  vielleicht magst du mal ein bissel was über dich erzählen. 
ist son bissel unpersönlich wenn man in ne runde reinschneit, klasse sachen vor hat aber niemand hier was von dir weiß.


----------



## HanoverRules (19. April 2011)

Ich denke mal wenn ihr früher am Rodelberg gefahren seid dann müssten mich die meisten vom Aussehen her kennen  fahre erst seit so ca 3 jahren und hatte davon ein jahr pause wegen amerika. bin früher immer mit nem blau,weiß,schwarz,silbernen motocrosshelm gefahren, aber ich denke mal das sagt euch auch nichts  wohne halt sehr in der nähe vom rodelberg und so einen nahegelegenen spot zu haben war halt immer geil. Wart ihr immer die leute, die das grab gebaut hatten damals?


----------



## HanoverRules (19. April 2011)

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/183298/ vielleicht hilft das


----------



## tweetygogo (19. April 2011)

HanoverRules schrieb:


> Ich denke mal wenn ihr früher am Rodelberg gefahren seid dann müssten mich die meisten vom Aussehen her kennen  fahre erst seit so ca 3 jahren und hatte davon ein jahr pause wegen amerika. bin früher immer mit nem blau,weiß,schwarz,silbernen motocrosshelm gefahren, aber ich denke mal das sagt euch auch nichts  wohne halt sehr in der nähe vom rodelberg und so einen nahegelegenen spot zu haben war halt immer geil. Wart ihr immer die leute, die das grab gebaut hatten damals?



Ich kenn dich!!


----------



## silence-Floppi (20. April 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KFljAplE5wE"]YouTube        - Welcome ABEC 11 Team Riders Kevin Reimer and James Kelly - 2011[/nomedia]


----------



## der stimp (20. April 2011)

HanoverRules schrieb:


> ...Wart ihr immer die leute, die das grab gebaut hatten damals?



jop, die waren wir. 
musst mal in der eile vorbeischauen. ein kumpel hatte vor einiger zeit angefangen nen pumptrack zu schaufeln... 

da was grösseres zu bauen macht wenig sinn, da das wald-design-team von der stadt mit ihren radladern bei der gestaltung etwas andere vorstellungen hat als die biker  
der test pumptrack hält aber schon recht lange (seit spätherbst) was wohl daran liegt das er recht unscheinbar daherkommt und nicht wirklich als sprünge wahrgenommen wird.


----------



## HanoverRules (21. April 2011)

Ist ja schonmal gut, dass mich ein paar kennen  ja den Pumptrack habe ich auch schon gesehen, aber irgendwie reicht mir das nicht  Kann man eigentlich eine anzeige bekommen wenn man da illegal baut? Also ich habe ja ein bisschen angefangen ne landung zu bauen, zwar bis jetzt nur das grundgerüst aber das hält schon seit sonntag. War nicht irgendwann mal die rede davon, dass uns die stadt eine alternative bietet?


----------



## HanoverRules (21. April 2011)

Und Tweety kenne ich auf jeden fall auch


----------



## gtjustin (21. April 2011)

moinsen  @ hanoverrules wann  bist du denn immer in der eile unterwegs


----------



## Deadmaus (24. April 2011)

Nabend zusammen.
Ich stell die Frage jetzt einfach noch mal da sie das ketzte mal leider übergangen wurde.
Bin seit einem Jahr gebürtiger Hannoveraner und war bissher immer nur mit dem HT unterwegs im benther oder Deister.
Bin am ueberlegen auf Dirt zu wechseln. Habe mich ein bisschen schlau gemacht was locations angeht.
zum einem gibbet ja die bmx in Misburg...
Gibts in der eilenriede noch nen spot oder versteckt im Deister ?

Ich wär nur gern sicher das es sich auch lohnt so ne Anschaffung zu machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reflux (24. April 2011)

zu dirt kann ich dir nicht viel sagen, es gibt auf jeden fall einige leute aus hannover, die die deister trails mit fully/hardtails fahren


----------



## der stimp (24. April 2011)

der eilenriede spot wurde im april letzten jahres eingeebnet. 
mit reinen dirtspots siehts im mom recht mau aus. street gibts ein paar sachen. 
deiter und dirtbike sind so ne sache für sich. wir haben einige bei uns die mit ht im deister echt glücklich sind. 
da gibts auch ganz klar ne hand voll rahmen die fr und dirt tauglich zu gleich sind (zb. grossman fdt oder ns bikes bitch).


----------



## tweetygogo (24. April 2011)

Deadmaus schrieb:


> Nabend zusammen.
> Ich stell die Frage jetzt einfach noch mal da sie das ketzte mal leider übergangen wurde.
> Bin seit einem Jahr gebürtiger Hannoveraner und war bissher immer nur mit dem HT unterwegs im benther oder Deister.
> Bin am ueberlegen auf Dirt zu wechseln. Habe mich ein bisschen schlau gemacht was locations angeht.
> ...



Kannst ja mal mit uns mitkommen!!


----------



## Deadmaus (24. April 2011)

Das mit dem Spots ist echt schade.
Mut dem HT war der Deister bissher schon okay, man konnte nicht alles fahren und dann auch nicht umbedingt so schnell wie man gerne würde 

Bin oben den einen der von Annaturm abgeht immer ganz gerne mit dem HT gefahren.
Was das dirt angeht hab ich nen Kontakt der grad relativ das YT Play 2010 verkauft, welches ja ein Dirt Fully ist. Weiss da leider noch nichts gnaueres uber die Höhe des Tretlagers aber sollte die höher als beim HT sein ist da sicherlich auch einiges zu machen mit.

Wann trifft man euch denn man im Deister an ? 
war bissher immer nur allein oder mit nem Kumpel da der auch zugezogen ist.. immer relativ schwert gute Trails zu finden 

Mfg.


----------



## tweetygogo (24. April 2011)

Deadmaus schrieb:


> Das mit dem Spots ist echt schade.
> Mut dem HT war der Deister bissher schon okay, man konnte nicht alles fahren und dann auch nicht umbedingt so schnell wie man gerne würde
> 
> Bin oben den einen der von Annaturm abgeht immer ganz gerne mit dem HT gefahren.
> ...



Ich Fahre Morgen in Deister! Kannst ja mitkommen?


----------



## HanoverRules (24. April 2011)

Morgen fahren bestimmt viele in Deister weil Ostermontag ist  habe auch überlegt ob ich fahre. Würde man euch am Annaturm antreffen oder wo fahrt ihr immer?


----------



## HanoverRules (24. April 2011)

und ich bin übrigens immer unregelmäßig in der eilenriede unterwegs  aber morgen will ich aufjedenfall iwas mitm bike machen... mal sehen, entweder deister oder am rodelberg die landung weiterbauen, falls sie nicht schon weg ist


----------



## Deadmaus (24. April 2011)

Mist, würde morgen echt sau gerne mit aber muss neben dem Studium arbeiten (Rettungsdienst) und dass dann auch noch in der "schönsten" Stadt Niedersachsens... hust ... Uelzen .... hust....

Sprich ich hab morgen Dienst


----------



## tweetygogo (24. April 2011)

Annaturm bin ich morgen um 11 uhr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (25. April 2011)

HanoverRules schrieb:


> ... oder am rodelberg die landung weiterbauen...



öhm, wenn du mit landung den holzhaufen meinst, wo früher der grose table stand, wo soll denn dann der absprung hin?

ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das dein bauvorhaben langfristig gehalt hat. 
es scheint wohl recht gross zu werden und steht schön und gut sichtbar vorn am weg so das die stadt es auch gut sehen und später wieder abreissen kann. 
wenn schon buddeln in der eile, dann bitte mit etwas mehr weitsicht


----------



## HanoverRules (25. April 2011)

Der absprung kann dann beliebig davor gestellt werden  ich bringe dann da einfach immer meinen kicker hin xD und wenn man mit 3 leuten auffährt kann man die landung locker unter ner stunde schaufeln und dann enstspannt n bisschen springen


----------



## der stimp (25. April 2011)

ja und dann wieder den stress mit der stadt haben weil sie alles abreissen. 
deine landung in der grösse und an dem ort ist sicher mit das bekloppteste was je in der eile(nriede) kredenzt wurde.


----------



## silence-Floppi (26. April 2011)

klar geht es mit ht im deister!
man kann auch mit starrgabel im bikepark fahren.....alsohabt euch nicht so!


----------



## der stimp (26. April 2011)

mit starrgabel im bikepark sind aber eigentlich auch nur die jenigen unterwegs die nicht mergen das ihre pike gelockt ist


----------



## silence-Floppi (26. April 2011)

@stimp: pißmich nit von der seite ann du analphabet....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (26. April 2011)

kann ich doch nichts doch nüscht für das du spaten zu blöd bist ne fädderforke zu benutzen. 
pass man bloß auf das ich dir da nicht mal rüber komm. alles klar fräulein!?!


----------



## silence-Floppi (26. April 2011)

pass amal uff dat ick dir nich gleich ne gummifaust wohin packe.....

wollen wa nen eis essen gehen?
ja ( )
nein ( )
vieleicht ( )
gummifaust ( )
spaghettieis ( )


----------



## der stimp (26. April 2011)

hm, da muss ich mal überlegen. kann ich auch mehrere sachen ankreuzen?


----------



## silence-Floppi (26. April 2011)

wenn du möchtest.

fuß in eine körperöffnung deiner wahl ( )
schlauchi nackig in eine fabrik von gilette schmeissen ( )
junkies bremsenreiniger in spritzen verkaufen ( )
oder alles zusammen ( )


----------



## der stimp (26. April 2011)

wollen wa nen eis essen gehen?
ja ( )
nein ( )
vieleicht ( )
gummifaust ( )
spaghettieis (X) 

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 

fuß in eine körperöffnung deiner wahl ( )
schlauchi nackig in eine fabrik von gilette schmeissen (X)
junkies bremsenreiniger in spritzen verkaufen ( )
oder alles zusammen ( ) 

obwohl ich die nummer mit dem bremsenreiniger auch recht verlockend finde... 

lass uns einfach eisessen gehen. mag ein spaghettieis haben


----------



## silence-Floppi (26. April 2011)

si, vamos


----------



## der stimp (26. April 2011)

de nada, ole


----------



## silence-Floppi (26. April 2011)

danke davido....


----------



## der stimp (26. April 2011)

war auf jeden fall ein nett von dir


----------



## silence-Floppi (27. April 2011)

= )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtjustin (30. April 2011)

moinsen


----------



## der stimp (30. April 2011)

leichenflädderer  
hast das video schon angeschaut?


----------



## tweetygogo (9. Mai 2011)

Lake Jump Hannover   http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=8291504#post8291504


----------



## silence-Floppi (9. Mai 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WjZvWlw9iEI"]YouTube        - Dave Davis - Gustl Weissmueller singt Nazibus beim Satire Gipfel 25.11.2010[/nomedia]

ja mei, des is was zum mitschunkeln....


----------



## tweetygogo (12. Mai 2011)




----------



## cocaineracing (7. Juni 2011)

Heute wieder Pumptracken oder lieber streeten?


----------



## der stimp (7. Juni 2011)

ist mir eigentlich fast schnuppe. 
wir können ja erstmal zum pumptrack, nach dem rechten sehen, ein paar runden drehen und dann weiter gurken...


----------



## cocaineracing (7. Juni 2011)

das klingt gut ohne Erde können wir ja leider nix großes machen...


----------



## der stimp (7. Juni 2011)

alfi ist auch mit von der partie. hat eben angerufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cocaineracing (12. Juni 2011)

Dienstag Morgen 7.30?


----------



## der stimp (12. Juni 2011)

???


----------



## cocaineracing (15. Juni 2011)

Irre geil der Pump... 7,7 Sekunden Rundenbestzeit...


----------



## der stimp (15. Juni 2011)

cocaineracing schrieb:


> Irre geil der Pump... 7,7 Sekunden Rundenbestzeit...



streber...


----------



## cocaineracing (16. Juni 2011)




----------



## cocaineracing (16. Juni 2011)

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2011/06/15/arbeitsgeraet-last-cord-von-slopestyler-hendrik-tafel/

LAST CORD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Barti88 (18. Juni 2011)

Moin zusammen,
bin zufällig auf das forum hier gestoßen und wollt mal fragen ob ich mal mitfahren kann ( falls ich hinterher komme  )? Hat jemand icq? Wäre denke ich das einfachste um mal n termin festzumachen... hier meine nummer: 279215965
Gruß Niklas


----------



## der stimp (18. Juni 2011)

moin niklas, 
klar kannst mit rollern. hast für sonntag schon was vor? 
ich adde dich morgen mal bei icq und dann können wir ja alles beschnacken. 

gruss mario


----------



## cocaineracing (19. Juni 2011)

@barti Yeah wär cool wenn de mal mitkommst


@maju dienstag is mit jensi pumptracken angesagt müssen nur noch ne uhrzeit ausmachen


----------



## der stimp (19. Juni 2011)

dienstag ist dann aber wieder in der frühe pumpträcken oder? 
morgen (also sonntag) bin ich auch in hemmingen. schick mir bitte mal ne pm wo das grün-werkzeug ist.


----------



## cocaineracing (20. Juni 2011)

Morgen früh wann morse mich mal an denke mal das wir uns so um 8 treffen


----------



## der stimp (20. Juni 2011)

digga, das ist ja noch halb in der nacht


----------



## cocaineracing (21. Juni 2011)

Freitag Hemmingen?????


----------



## der stimp (21. Juni 2011)

auf jeden, aber sowas von...


----------



## HanoverRules (22. Juni 2011)

Was gibts denn überhaupt in hemmingen? hat irgendwer mal bilder von der strecke oder was auch immer da ist?


----------



## der stimp (22. Juni 2011)

in hemmingen gibts auf jeden fall nichts wo ein holzkicker mit riesen landung platz fände


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (23. Juni 2011)

kommt heut wer mit nach hemmingen, pumptrack rocken? 
ich werd so gegen 15h bei mir starten.


----------



## meditation_bike (25. Juni 2011)

Kick Ass 



http://youtu.be/Cj6ho1-G6tw


----------



## der stimp (25. Juni 2011)

moin medi  
gaaanz alter hut das video. 
bist morgen früh zum radeln mit dabei? 
treffen kurz nach 10 am bahnhof, wen einsammeln, dann zum zieleinlauf der velo challange und im anschluss zum pumptrack nach hemmingen.


----------



## meditation_bike (25. Juni 2011)

der stimp schrieb:


> moin medi
> gaaanz alter hut das video.
> bist morgen früh zum radeln mit dabei?
> treffen kurz nach 10 am bahnhof, wen einsammeln, dann zum zieleinlauf der velo challange und im anschluss zum pumptrack nach hemmingen.



moin 
ja bin dabei, aber meinst du Hauptbahnhof?!


----------



## der stimp (25. Juni 2011)

oi, nochmal kleine planänderung. 
15.30 am hauptbahnhof treffen (und ganz wichtig, käffchen trinken). 
zieleinfart von der velo challange lass ich ausfallen. 
wir können auch gegen 14h hier zusammen losfahren richtung bahnhof.


----------



## meditation_bike (25. Juni 2011)

der stimp schrieb:


> ....
> wir können auch gegen 14h hier zusammen losfahren richtung bahnhof.



Wo ist hier? bei dir?!


----------



## der stimp (25. Juni 2011)

jop, bei mir


----------



## meditation_bike (25. Juni 2011)

Okidoki mario


----------



## cocaineracing (27. Juni 2011)

heute auch wieder mal rad fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtjustin (27. Juni 2011)

ab wann bist du denn da


----------



## der stimp (27. Juni 2011)

davido, wann kommst denn rum? 
der schotte macht sich in kürze auf die socken. nuklearer einschlag wird zu ca. 12.30-13.00 erwartet...


----------



## cocaineracing (29. Juni 2011)

mario gibt es richtig fette felgen in chrome die sixpack gibts nichtmehr


----------



## der stimp (29. Juni 2011)

kann sein das spank welche am start hat. 
vielleicht geht die tage das cord wech...


----------



## cocaineracing (29. Juni 2011)

what??? und dann???


----------



## der stimp (29. Juni 2011)

gibts ein leaf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cocaineracing (29. Juni 2011)

Hammer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## der stimp (29. Juni 2011)

muss nur noch ein gescheites finden das in den finanzplan reinpasst. 

ich hab seit gestern nen kawa grünen highriser lenker.


----------



## cocaineracing (29. Juni 2011)

Den Brave von mir? Haste den jetzt ans Last gebastelt


----------



## der stimp (29. Juni 2011)

ne, hab mir gestern den fsa umlackiert. weiß aber noch nicht ob ich den überhaupt irgendwo montier. 
aber haben ist besser als brauchen


----------



## cocaineracing (1. Juli 2011)

Was machen wir morgen?


----------



## der stimp (1. Juli 2011)

nach hemmingen zum rollen oder?! 
hättest du evtl. bock dies we nach berlin mit zu kommen? 
hab dem einen mit dem blauen leaf charlston geschrieben das er mal nen guten preis raushauen soll und ich das bike evtl abholen könnte.  
jetze mach ich erstmal das cord versandfertig. kohle war heut morgen auf dem konto.


----------



## cocaineracing (1. Juli 2011)

Mhh könnte man machen das Problem ist nur das ich Nachtschicht habe, dann müsste ich schon morgens mit dir starten. Also nix mit pennen...


----------



## der stimp (1. Juli 2011)

uijuijui... aber wenn, müsste man eh schon in der frühe starten weil die fahrt ja auch ein paar stündchen in anspruch nimmt. 
wenns überhaupt was mit DEM leaf wird. 
aber jensi könnt man doch noch mit nehmen udn dann in berlin aufm bmo pümpträck rollen


----------



## cocaineracing (1. Juli 2011)

Ja okay. Check mal fb hab dir da nen paar Fotos gepostet.


----------



## gtjustin (9. Juli 2011)

moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (9. Juli 2011)

moin

morgen hemmingen?


----------



## Barti88 (10. Juli 2011)

@ der stimp
magst mich noch adden bei icq (279215965)


----------



## der stimp (12. Juli 2011)

moin 

war doch heut ne echt lustige feierabendrunde. 
und niklas, hut ab, hast den dreh schon echt gut raus  
wenn du bock hast, komm einfach öfter mit wenn wir unterwegs sind.


----------



## cocaineracing (12. Juli 2011)

Oi oi


----------



## der stimp (12. Juli 2011)

digga, wann hast mal wieder zeit? 
muss dir was zeigen


----------



## Barti88 (14. Juli 2011)

sobald ich wieder fit bin, komm ich auf jedenfall mit


----------



## cocaineracing (15. Juli 2011)

Neue Teile!!! brauche neue Teile.


----------



## der stimp (16. Juli 2011)

guuuten morgen liebe pumptrack gemeinde. 
auch am heutigen tage werden wir wieder zeuge einer atemberaubenden trainingseinheit zu den diesjährigen hemminger pumptracktagen. 
freie teilnehmer sowie das lokale harp-racing team werden in den nachmittagsstunden zu gegen sein und sich auf die hiesige strecke einfahren.
man darf gespannt sein was uns dieser äktschreiche tag so bringen wird. 
wir werden nachher live vor ort sein und von dem spannenden geschehen berichten und vielleicht den ein oder anderen spitzenkandidaten zu einem kurzen interwiev bekommen. 

soweit in kürze, wir halten sie auf dem laufenden...


----------



## silence-Floppi (18. Juli 2011)

erst mal schlaf.....nach einer entspannten traingseinheitmit 450 hm hoch und 550 hm runterund entspannten 57km strecke.....training muss sein....schlieslich is bald das rennen^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (18. Juli 2011)

guuuten morgen liebe pumptrack gemeinde, 
nach den schweren unwettern die über den hemminger pumptrack fegten und das dort trainierende harp-racing team fast vom platz fegte, 
kann man gespannt sein ob die trainings am heutigen tage wieder aufgenommen werden. 
wenn ja, werden wir live vor ort sein und berichten. 

soweit in kürze, wir werden sie auf dem laufenden halten...


----------



## cocaineracing (19. Juli 2011)

Update: Harp-Racing Team befindet sich am heutigen Tage auf Trial-Erkundungsreise. Wir bitten um ihr Verständnis.


----------



## PhatBiker (19. Juli 2011)

Sagt mal . . . habt ihr nicht lust am 29. nach Bremen zu kommen und mit ein paar anderen Leuten durchs grüne, besser gesagt durchs braune (Wald) zu heizen ??

Ihr könnt auch mal die letzten beiden Seiten von . . .  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=423797&page=5  . . . durchlesen, dann wisst ihr noch mehr.

Gruss  - Stefan -


----------



## der stimp (19. Juli 2011)

hi stefan, 
ich hatte neulich schon reingeschrieben das es diesen monat bei mir nichts mehr wird. 
hatte caro bescheid gesagt und ich galub die wollte rum kommen. 
gruss mario


----------



## PhatBiker (19. Juli 2011)

Ja, ich weiss, versteh das jetzt nicht falsch, aber ich glaub Hannover hat mehr wie nur ein Einwohner und Bad Beversen liest hier ja auch mit. Alle sind WILLKOMMEN und . . . schade das du nicht kannst.

Gruss  - Stefan -


----------



## der stimp (19. Juli 2011)

hast recht  
ich werd auch mal die werbetrommel rühren bei den anderen die ich noch so seh.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (20. Juli 2011)

guuuten morgen liebe freunde des aufregenden pumptrack sports... 

heute ist es wieder so weit und ab 18 uhr (mez) finden die neuen trainingsläufe statt. 
hemmingen wird wieder das mekka des rollsports und wir werden live vor ort sein um vom geschehen zu berichten. 
grüchten zu folge ist am heutigen tage ein neuer fahrer mit am start im rollen um den thron des pümpträck. 
also ihr da draussen, seid live dabei oder schaut hier wieder rein um mit den neuesten meldungen aus dem pumptrack lager versorgt zu werden. 
ok, ich gebe zu, im mom gibts da noch nicht wirklich viel...


----------



## der stimp (29. Juli 2011)

meun leute, 

das wetter ist gut und heut gehts nach misburg zur bmx bahn. 
wenn wer mit will, um 12 ist treffen bei mir und dann gehts langsam los. 
später bin ich mobil zu erreichen...


----------



## PhatBiker (30. Juli 2011)

Lebt Hannover überhaubt noch ??
Du machst hier doch eigendlich den alleinunterhalter . . . 

Gruss  - Stefan -


----------



## der stimp (30. Juli 2011)

der dirt/street hannover bereich wird tatsächlich nur noch von einer hand voll leuten genutzt. 
der rest turnt in lüdersen, einem verkraterten berghang in nem wald rum... 

wie ist denn gestern eure session gelaufen? 
ich hoffe das wetter hat mitgespielt.


----------



## cocaineracing (30. Juli 2011)

Footjam tailwhips


----------



## der stimp (30. Juli 2011)




----------



## gtjustin (31. Juli 2011)

moin mario bok auf bauer will mal was ausprobieren


----------



## der stimp (31. Juli 2011)

moin 

muss erstmal wieder richtig wach werden. war gestern noch unterwegs. 

tagrsplanung für heute vermeldet: hausfrauen-kungfu ist mal wieder angesagt. 
wenn biken, dann eher nach hemmingen. da müsste mal wieder ein wenig streckenpflege betrieben werden.


----------



## tweetygogo (3. August 2011)

Am 14.08.2011 ist es wieder soweit! Zum 4 mal unser Lake Jump an denn Ricklinger Dreiecksteich in Hannover.

Bringt bitte diesmal Eure eigenen Fahrräder mit, um am Lake Jump teilnehmen zu können ( Fahrräder, aber vorher entölen ) damit kein Öl ins Wasser kommt.

Für Verpflegung, Kleider ect. ist jeder Teilnehmer selbst verantwortlich ! Eine Rampe wird zur Verfügung gestellt 

Sollte das Wetter am 14.08.2011 nicht mitspielen ( z.B. Regen ) dann wird der Lake Jump um eine Woche verschoben (21.08.2011).

Die Teilnahme am Lake Jump erfolgt auf eigene Gefahr. Es wird keine Haftung für Gegenstände jeglicher Art übernommen.


Sind noch Fragen offen dann bitte melden!


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=521967


----------



## cocaineracing (8. August 2011)

Hätte mal echt Bock auf ne riesen Street Session, mit vielen Leuten. Mario lass mal Ulf anfragen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (8. August 2011)

hatten wir schon. 
fette session, über 30 leute waren da und ab ging die luzie. 
die hannoveraner sind aktuell echt schei**e wenns darum geht an sessions teil zu nehmen. 
wenn du bock auf biken hast, sagen wir den jungs aus bevensen bescheid das wir bei denen rum kommen und dann mal schauen wer alles mit kommt. 
also du und ich und mit etwas glück noch ein oder zwei andere. erfahrungsgemäss wirds leider nicht ehr werden aus hannowa...


----------



## muscle cat (8. August 2011)

Wo genau in Hemmingen fahrt Ihr denn immer?


----------



## der stimp (8. August 2011)

im mom ist der pumptrack nicht richtig befahrbar. 
der viele regen hat seine spuren hinterlassen und wir müssen da erstmal wieder alles ausbessern. 
wenn wir fahren, können wir ja hier bescheid sagen.


----------



## muscle cat (8. August 2011)

Ja, gerne. Bin zwar eher der CC-Biker, aber vorbeischauen würde ich gerne mal!  
Wo ist denn derPumptrack? 

MfG


----------



## der stimp (8. August 2011)

hinterm sender, weiter raus und dann am rodelberg hinter den tennisplätzen.


----------



## Zonerider (8. August 2011)

muscle cat schrieb:


> ... Wo ist denn der Pumptrack? ...



Da wo das *A* leuchtet


----------



## muscle cat (8. August 2011)

Ah, danke


----------



## tweetygogo (8. August 2011)

muscle cat schrieb:


> Ah, danke



Oder du kommst mal mit nach Lüdersen, da kannste richtig Rocken!!


----------



## muscle cat (8. August 2011)

Gerne! Wann trefft Ihr Euch da wo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (8. August 2011)

muscle cat schrieb:


> Gerne! Wann trefft Ihr Euch da wo?



Wir fahren immer Sonntags, ich fahre immer so um 10uhr los, Linden Bahnhof.


----------



## der stimp (8. August 2011)

na dann man röck´n röll


----------



## muscle cat (8. August 2011)

Sonntags um 10 Uhr. Oha. Naja, mal schauen  
Wenn ich mich so früh bewegen will, dann melde ich mich!


----------



## tweetygogo (8. August 2011)

muscle cat schrieb:


> Sonntags um 10 Uhr. Oha. Naja, mal schauen
> Wenn ich mich so früh bewegen will, dann melde ich mich!



Diesen Sonntag aber nicht! da machen ich eine Lake Jump veranstaltung!
Kannst ja auch rum kommen?


Am 14.08.2011 ist es wieder soweit! Zum 4 mal unser Lake Jump an denn Ricklinger Dreiecksteich in Hannover.

Bringt bitte diesmal Eure eigenen Fahrräder mit, um am Lake Jump teilnehmen zu können ( Fahrräder, aber vorher entölen ) damit kein Öl ins Wasser kommt.

Für Verpflegung, Kleider ect. ist jeder Teilnehmer selbst verantwortlich ! Eine Rampe wird zur Verfügung gestellt 

Sollte das Wetter am 14.08.2011 nicht mitspielen ( z.B. Regen ) dann wird der Lake Jump um eine Woche verschoben (21.08.2011).

Die Teilnahme am Lake Jump erfolgt auf eigene Gefahr. Es wird keine Haftung für Gegenstände jeglicher Art übernommen.


Sind noch Fragen offen dann bitte melden!


----------



## cocaineracing (9. August 2011)

Ach ja... komme ja heute eh bei dir vorbei Stimpi, dann können wir alles Besprechen...


----------



## tweetygogo (9. August 2011)

Achtung: Alle die beim Lake jump Springen möchten, bitte eigendes Rad mitbringen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin31008 (11. August 2011)

Wann soll das denn Statt finden am Sonntag?


----------



## der stimp (11. August 2011)

darth vido - bestellung ist raus. warte nur noch auf den entgültigen preis. 
hol mir jetzt doch die schwarze ns nabe. dat gelbe dingen muss noch ein wenig warten...


----------



## cocaineracing (11. August 2011)

mjam mjam neue Teile.... darth vido erwartet die Sendung! zack zack


----------



## tweetygogo (11. August 2011)

Lake Jump ist dieses W nicht!!!


----------



## tweetygogo (18. August 2011)

Sonntag ist Lake Jump!!!


----------



## Martin31008 (18. August 2011)

Waaaannnn dennn?


----------



## tweetygogo (19. August 2011)

Ab 11uhr


----------



## cocaineracing (19. August 2011)

Danke Tweet für die Anti-Krebs Farbe.


----------



## tweetygogo (19. August 2011)

Bitte


----------



## cocaineracing (20. August 2011)

Krebs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RidingWebster (23. August 2011)

Hallo an alle, bin auch mal wieder da 

geht heute irgendwer raus ein wenig biken? Wenn ja, mal bitte melden.


----------



## EngineTS (29. August 2011)

Zonerider schrieb:


> Da wo das *A* leuchtet


Komme aus Arnum, wie kommt man vom Lidlparkplatz zum  Pumptrack ?
Muss noch paar wochen auf mein Bike warten


----------



## PhatBiker (30. August 2011)

Am besten mit dem Bike, aber in dein fall doch eher zufuss  . . . sorry, das musste jetzt mal sein.

gruss aus bremen  - Stefan -


----------



## EngineTS (30. August 2011)

PhatBiker schrieb:


> Am besten mit dem Bike, aber in dein fall doch eher zufuss  . . . sorry, das musste jetzt mal sein.
> 
> gruss aus bremen  - Stefan -



Keine sorge, hab noch ein anderes Bike da, jedoch ist es für diesen zweck einfach ungeeignet


----------



## der stimp (31. August 2011)

jooongs, wenns wädder heud so bleibt, dann wisst ihr ja was ansteht. 

mr. mcnamarra sind sie überhaupt schon wach?!?


----------



## tweetygogo (1. September 2011)

Am 13,09,11 um 17 uhr ist Treffen und Besprechung in Hemmingen an der Dirt Bahn!!!


----------



## der stimp (1. September 2011)

was soll denn da besprochen werden?


----------



## tweetygogo (1. September 2011)

Die Großen Rampen kommen nun mit rein!


----------



## der stimp (1. September 2011)

tweet, ohne dir zuuu nahe treten zu wollen, aber der zug das du in hemmingen was baust, ist mal ganz gepflegt abgefahren! 
ihr habt lüdersen und da bleibt bitte auch. wenn ihr den spot kaputt gewirtschaftet habt, ist das euer ding, 
aber hemmingen ist sicher nicht euer spielplatz. 
ist es nicht und wird es nicht! 
ende der durchsage und danke für die kenntnissnahme...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (1. September 2011)

Nööööö!!!


----------



## der stimp (1. September 2011)

wie viele spots willst du eigentlich noch kaputt machen?!


----------



## tweetygogo (1. September 2011)

Ich mache nichts kaputt, und lasse mir auch nichts verbieten.
Und wenn damit einer nicht klar kommt dann soll er doch das weite suchen!


----------



## der stimp (1. September 2011)

jeder spot an dem du bisher warst, ist den bach runter gegangen. 
denk da mal drüber nach


----------



## tweetygogo (1. September 2011)

Der wahr gut 

Sehen uns dann am 13ten.


----------



## der stimp (1. September 2011)

träumer, aber passt schon....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (1. September 2011)

Dann sage das mal denn anderen die dann mit Bauen!


----------



## der stimp (1. September 2011)

was sollte ich wem sagen und wozu?


----------



## tweetygogo (1. September 2011)

das wir da nicht Bauen sollen, wir werden dann die Großen richtig fit machen!


----------



## cocaineracing (2. September 2011)

40m/2 Freeride Strecke?


----------



## Barti88 (18. September 2011)

Moin zusammen,
bin letztes bei na runde durch die eilenriede auf ne schön zurechtgemachten strecke gestoßen...





War das zufällig wer hier ausm Forum? Falls ja würde ich gern mal mitkommen wenn ihr hier eure rund dreht.


----------



## Kalaschnikov (25. September 2011)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Ich mache nichts kaputt, und lasse mir auch nichts verbieten.
> Und wenn damit einer nicht klar kommt dann soll er doch das weite suchen!



tweet du siehst machnmal den wald voller bäume nicht, du denkst zwar visioner. aber es klingt besser als es in der realität dann wirklich aussieht.

des öfteren ist dann auch die umsetzung eines wirklich flüssigen sprunges welcher sich in einer großen bandbreite springen lässt, von dir oft nicht machbar.

stimpi ist bisher vieleicht der einzige gewesen der dir was dazu gesagt hat weil die anderen die mühe scheuen, bei dem graben krieg den du aufziehst.

nimm dich etwas zurück, und sei realistischer sowie zweckmäßiger!

ps: solche unstimmigkeiten machen sich nie besonders gut im forum!


----------



## Kalaschnikov (25. September 2011)

Barti88 schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> bin letztes bei na runde durch die eilenriede auf ne schön zurechtgemachten strecke gestoßen...
> 
> 
> ...



...schließe mich an


----------



## HangLoose (28. September 2011)

Moin an die DDR´s! DeisterDownhillRocker

Hier mal eine Info, die uns ALLE betrifft, die im Deister dem flowigen Riden frönen:

Hallo Leute,
gestern beim Runden Tisch ist das Thema Legale Trails Ü30m Und Ladies Only2 perfekt gemacht worden Ausserdem haben wir eine Versicherung für die Deisterfreunde und die Trails die wir pachten und betreiben können gefunden.
Abfolge:

1. Vereinsgründung um eine Juristische Person zu haben für Versicherung und Pachtvertrag
2. Abschluss Versicherung
3. Abschluss Pachtvertrag mit der Nieders. Landesforst
4. Streckenplanung und Vorstellung 
5, Baubeginn

ist Gründung der Vereins Deisterfreun.de e. V. der die FR Strecken betreiben wird am
14.10.2011 19:00 Uhr Waldgaststätte Bantorfer Höhe

Es können Einzelpersonen aber auch andere Vereine Mitglied werden.
Der Uni Sport der Uni Hannover hat uns Gestern schon angesprochen ob sie eine Gruppenmitgliedschft wg Benutzung der Trails und Versicherungsschutz bei uns bekommen können. Die ist kein Problem.
Auch andere IGs oder Vereine können dabei Mitglied werden.
Also hoffentlich kommen viele und unterstützen die 1. legalen FR Trails im Deister.

Waldgasthof Bantorfer Höhe
Luttringhäuser Weg 50
30890 Barsinghausen

ACHTUNG - nicht in Barsinghausen, sondern in Bantorf am Waldrand gelegen.


----------



## tweetygogo (28. September 2011)

HangLoose schrieb:


> Moin an die DDR´s! DeisterDownhillRocker
> 
> Hier mal eine Info, die uns ALLE betrifft, die im Deister dem flowigen Riden frönen:
> 
> ...




Hier das rein zu schreiben 
Dann haben wir ja nur noch kleine Hügel


----------



## HangLoose (28. September 2011)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Hier das rein zu schreiben
> Dann haben wir ja nur noch kleine Hügel



Tweet, Deine Äußerungen zu deuten ist echt nicht einfach? Was willst Du uns mit Deinem Kommentar sagen? Sind die Hügel im Deister etwa klein? Siehe Trecker-Double und die ganzen anderen Monsterhügel?! Würde mich mal echt interessiern, was Du damit meinst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (28. September 2011)

HangLoose schrieb:


> Tweet, Deine Äußerungen zu deuten ist echt nicht einfach? Was willst Du uns mit Deinem Kommentar sagen? Sind die Hügel im Deister etwa klein? Siehe Trecker-Double und die ganzen anderen Monsterhügel?! Würde mich mal echt interessiern, was Du damit meinst?



Haste das nicht versanden
Denk mal an Hemmingen


----------



## HangLoose (29. September 2011)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Haste das nicht versanden
> Denk mal an Hemmingen



Nein, mein Gehirn versandet noch nicht, wenn ist auch eher Kalk! Es gibt im Deister schon ein Bautrupp!


----------



## tweetygogo (29. September 2011)

HangLoose schrieb:


> Nein, mein Gehirn versandet noch nicht, wenn ist auch eher Kalk! Es gibt im Deister schon ein Bautrupp!



Ich weiß!!


----------



## HangLoose (30. September 2011)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Ich weiß!!


----------



## der stimp (30. September 2011)

vögelchen, deister ist nicht hemmingen und hemmingen ist nicht deister. 
wo platz ist, kann auch gross gebaut werden. ist doch ne klare sache. aber platz braucht man halt für fette projekte


----------



## 45er (30. September 2011)

der deister hat wenigstens nen guten bautrupp^^


----------



## tweetygogo (30. September 2011)

45er schrieb:


> der deister hat wenigstens nen guten bautrupp^^


----------



## tweetygogo (1. Oktober 2011)

Zitat:
Zitat von tweetygogo 
Entweder wir sind ein Team oder nicht. Es gibt nicht nur mich im Wald! 

Ob ich mit dir in einem Team sein will, weiß ich nicht.
wenn selbst deine Kumpels sowas sagen:

Zitat:
Zitat von der stimp 
tweet, ohne dir zuuu nahe treten zu wollen, aber der zug das du in hemmingen was baust, ist mal ganz gepflegt abgefahren! 
ihr habt lüdersen und da bleibt bitte auch. wenn ihr den spot kaputt gewirtschaftet habt, ist das euer ding, 
aber hemmingen ist sicher nicht euer spielplatz. 
ist es nicht und wird es nicht! 
ende der durchsage und danke für die kenntnissnahme... 

Zitat:
Zitat von der stimp 
jeder spot an dem du bisher warst, ist den bach runter gegangen. 
denk da mal drüber nach


Danke, das du meinen/unseren Namen in den Dreck gezogen hast, mit deiner Aussage - Mario!!!
Dann mach das mal wieder gut!!!!


----------



## schappi (2. Oktober 2011)

Tweety,
überall wo du auftauchst, gibt es früher oder später Ärger.
Woran liegt das bloß?
Darum haben alle Schiss wenn du irgendwo auftauchst.
wir Deisterfreunde haben jetzt 2 Jahre für 2 legale Freeride Strecken gekämpft. Die werden jetzt für 2 Jahre zur Probe eingerichtet und stehen unter äusserst kritischer Beobachtung und sowie es Ärger gibt werden Die Niedersächsischen Landesforsten nach 2 Jahren den Pachtvertrag nicht verlängern.
Darum möchte ich nicht das Risiko eingehen und dich mit ins Team nehmen, nach allem was in der Vergangenheit so passiert ist.
Die Jungs in Hemmingen sehen ja ja wohl genauso.
Darum Tschüss und alles Gute für den Rest deines Lebens, du hast ja Lüdersen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (2. Oktober 2011)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Danke, das du meinen/unseren Namen in den Dreck gezogen hast, mit deiner Aussage - Mario!!!
> Dann mach das mal wieder gut!!!!




tweet, ich ziehe nicht "euren" namen in den dreck, sonder kritisiere DEINE bauvorhaben! und da brauch nicht nichts "mal wieder gut machen"!
beispiel: 
die strecke an der marienburg oder der strecke von george und dido (und wer noch mit dabei ist) - kein tweet, kein stress. 
erklär mir bitte wie das kommt. 
und warum alle anderen spots an denen du mit zugange warst, früher oder später immer stress aufkam. 
auf sowas hab ich für hemmingen einfach keinen bock und die anderen die da bauen auch nicht. 

nicht jeder spot passt zu jedem fahrstil oder jedem bauvorhaben... 

in diesem sinne, lieber tweet, wie die spielregeln in hemmingen laufen, haben dir rene und daniel von der jugendpflege ja erklärt 
und unter den gesichtspunkten kannst du dich an dem spot auch gern mit einbringen. 
da musst du hier nicht versuchen miesen wind zu verbreiten.


----------



## tweetygogo (2. Oktober 2011)

Ok, ist gut, wenn ich nun mal von euch aus so ein schlechter Mensch bin, werde Ich das nun mal werden! Und dann könnt ihr sagen das ich immer alles war.
Weil so ist das immer nur BLAAA BLAAA BLAAA.
Schade das das nun alles so kommen muss, aber wenn ihr das so möchtet dann bitte sehr


----------



## der stimp (2. Oktober 2011)

was für ein schmarrn... 
ich hab nichts gegen dich als tweet (und andere sicher auch nicht) sondern was gegen deine bauvorhaben, die einfach nicht wirklich hand und fuss haben. 
und wenn du mal ein wenig in dich gehst, wirst du sicher auch bemerken das reibungspunkte zwischen tweet und der restwelt, meist mit buddelvorhaben zusammenhängen. 
oder liege ich da sooo verkehrt?! 

wie ist denn das, du hattest von der jugendpflege ja das angebot bekommen  in hemmingen zu bauen. 
hast du das angebot wahrgenommen? wenn ja, wann warst du da und was hast du da gebaut? 
also beschwer du dich man nicht das, wer auch immer, dir die buhmann-karte zustecken wollen könnte.


----------



## Stuka (2. Oktober 2011)

:kotz:


----------



## 45er (2. Oktober 2011)

tweet, ich ziehe nicht "euren" namen in den dreck, sonder kritisiere DEINE bauvorhaben! und da brauch nicht nichts "mal wieder gut machen"!
beispiel: 
die strecke an der marienburg oder der strecke von george und dido (und wer noch mit dabei ist) - kein tweet, kein stress. 
erklär mir bitte wie das kommt. 
und warum alle anderen spots an denen du mit zugange warst, früher oder später immer stress aufkam. 
auf sowas hab ich für hemmingen einfach keinen bock und die anderen die da bauen auch nicht. 

nicht jeder spot passt zu jedem fahrstil oder jedem bauvorhaben... 


wenn das so ist ich bin auf tweetys seite!!!^^
vielen dank mario das du unseren namen in den dreck gezogen hast!
und wenn du mal nachdenken würdest(für dich ohne hirn anscheinend bils schwer) tweety hatte sich damals für hemmingen engesetzt  das es nicht wieder abgerissen würde und das is jetzt der dank du laberst mist von was du keine ahnung hast und beleidigst uns nur weil du neidisch darauf bist das wir die besseren spot bauer sind echt armsehlig von dir!!!!


----------



## 45er (2. Oktober 2011)

Tweety,
überall wo du auftauchst, gibt es früher oder später Ärger.
Woran liegt das bloß?
Darum haben alle Schiss wenn du irgendwo auftauchst.
wir Deisterfreunde haben jetzt 2 Jahre für 2 legale Freeride Strecken gekämpft. Die werden jetzt für 2 Jahre zur Probe eingerichtet und stehen unter äusserst kritischer Beobachtung und sowie es Ärger gibt werden Die Niedersächsischen Landesforsten nach 2 Jahren den Pachtvertrag nicht verlängern.
Darum möchte ich nicht das Risiko eingehen und dich mit ins Team nehmen, nach allem was in der Vergangenheit so passiert ist.
Die Jungs in Hemmingen sehen ja ja wohl genauso.
Darum Tschüss und alles Gute für den Rest deines Lebens, du hast ja Lüdersen. 




da kann mann ja sehen wie leute auf dummes gehlaber hören anstadt mal die leute zu fragen die es betrifft komischerweise steht lüdersen noch und das dank tweety!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (2. Oktober 2011)

Das ding ist:
Als ich vor ein paar Jahren ein Shore im deister gebaut habe sind die Biker es gefahren und fanden es gut.
Als dann mal ein neuer Förster kamm und das saar 2 Jahre später,
und dann meinte wer das gebaut hat, da meinten doch gleich die Biker( die das gut fanden) Tweety.
Und alls es dann vor Gericht ging hatten alle auf einmal die Hosen vollll und kahmen nicht.
Und seit dem bin ich der buuu Man
Aber andere Biker dürfen einfach mal so Bäume fällen und illegale Rennen machen und da sagt keiner was

Und alles was ich anpacke geht den Bach runter
Komisch das Hemmingen gut läuft und Lüdersen.


----------



## der stimp (2. Oktober 2011)

hier sollte kein unnützer grabenkrieg aufgezogen werden. wir sind alle biker und spots sind rar, da  wäre es falsch die möglichkeiten nicht richtig auszunutzen oder? 

tweet, du hast ja das angebot von der jugendpflege bekommen, also mach doch auch was draus....


----------



## der stimp (2. Oktober 2011)

ich bin hier raus. das angebot auf gebrochene beine ist mir da doch ein bissel zu stumpf und platt. 
wens interessiert kanns im lüdersen thread lachlesen http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=8784777#post8784777


----------



## Roudy-Radler (4. Oktober 2011)

Ich nochmal.
Weiß einer der hier lesenden mehr zum Thema Dirt an der Glocksee?
Ist die Strecke ein Geschenk der Stadt oder der Stadwerke als Wiedergutmachung für die Baggerarbeiten.

Von wem wird die Strecke geplant, organisiert und später gepflegt?

Danke für Antworten
Roudy


----------



## Kalaschnikov (4. Oktober 2011)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Ich nochmal.
> Weiß einer der hier lesenden mehr zum Thema Dirt an der Glocksee?
> Ist die Strecke ein Geschenk der Stadt oder der Stadwerke als Wiedergutmachung für die Baggerarbeiten.
> 
> ...



wie widergutmachung? die glocksee kann da nicht wircklich mitreden und alle maßnahmen gegen die flussverbreitungen scheiterten . 
 die stadt hätte nicht mit der leine so schlecht wirtschaften sollen, dann gäbe es anderswo richtung hameln richtig sinvolle hochwasserprojekte.

aber zurück zur strecke, plan der nicht mit den bedingungen der glocksee übereinstimmmte war von uns gewesen, vor der brücke in paralelle zum fluss ein neue strecke aufzubauen, dazu sei gesagt es stand alles noch in den sternen.
...gibt es jetzt leute die es unter die fitiche nehmen mit den bedingungen der glocksee? 

wenn ja würde mich das auch interessieren!


----------



## der stimp (4. Oktober 2011)

die neue strecke ist schon fertig. fehlt nur noch der starthügel. kann man von der brücke aus auch gut sehen. 
eine double line, eine table line, fetter anlieger und ne rückstrecke mit kickern.
bmx christian (der der damals am bauer über die hecke gehüppt ist) hat da auf jeden fall was mit der planung und dem bau zu tun.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (4. Oktober 2011)

Kalaschnikov schrieb:


> wie widergutmachung? die glocksee kann da nicht wircklich mitreden und alle maßnahmen gegen die flussverbreitungen scheiterten .
> die stadt hätte nicht mit der leine so schlecht wirtschaften sollen, dann gäbe es anderswo richtung hameln richtig sinvolle hochwasserprojekte.
> 
> aber zurück zur strecke, plan der nicht mit den bedingungen der glocksee übereinstimmmte war von uns gewesen, vor der brücke in paralelle zum fluss ein neue strecke aufzubauen, dazu sei gesagt es stand alles noch in den sternen.
> ...


 
Bin da nicht so richtig (gar nicht) im Thema.
Ich sehe nur jeden Tag, wie es weiter geht und dachte, da einige an der Glocksee gefahren sind, Ihr wüßtet mehr.

Freue micht trotzdem, vielleicht fange ich mit Dirt an und gehe in der Mittagspause raus zum hüpfen.


----------



## Evel Knievel (5. Oktober 2011)

Oh je, jetzt muß ich mich doch mal einmischen.
Schappi, sei mir bitte nicht böse, wenn ich Dir jetz mal leicht in den Rücken fallen muß.
Ich hatte letzten Sonntag mit Tweety und seinen Jungs ein längeres Gespräch am Grab, und hab Ihnen angeboten, das Sie mitspielen dürfen. Ich hab aber auch gesagt, wer mitspielen möchte muß sich auch an die Spielregeln halten und Soloaktionen sind dann nicht mehr möglich. Die ganzen Bastelarbeiten laufen dann sozusagen unter Vereinsregie!
Ich hatte aber schon das Gefühl, das die Jungs mich verstanden haben.
Das Projekt, was wir jetzt angeschoben haben ist auch viel zu wichtig für die Zukunft. Da müssen individuelle Vorlieben schon mal zurückstecken.
Schappi, Taxifolia und meiner Einer haben die letzten beiden Jahre ne Menge Freizeit in die Angelegenheit gesteckt, damit was Positives bei rum kommt. Deswegen bitte Ich Alle darum nochmal durchzuatmen und für Entspannung zu sorgen.

Die Nummer mit den legalen Trails wird nur funktionieren, wenn Alle mitspielen.

Nochmal an Tweety und seine Jungs: Wenn ihr im Verein seid, werdet ihr auf viele erwachsene Menschen treffen, deswegen bitte ich darum, das der kindergartenquatsch aufhört, der hier manchmal in euren Fred's steht.

Ok, genug für heute. Überlegt Euch in Ruhe was Ihr tun wollt, der Verein wird am 14. auf alle Fälle gegründet.

Schappi, kannst Du mich noch leiden?


----------



## tweetygogo (5. Oktober 2011)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Oh je, jetzt muß ich mich doch mal einmischen.
> Schappi, sei mir bitte nicht böse, wenn ich Dir jetz mal leicht in den Rücken fallen muß.
> Ich hatte letzten Sonntag mit Tweety und seinen Jungs ein längeres Gespräch am Grab, und hab Ihnen angeboten, das Sie mitspielen dürfen. Ich hab aber auch gesagt, wer mitspielen möchte muß sich auch an die Spielregeln halten und Soloaktionen sind dann nicht mehr möglich. Die ganzen Bastelarbeiten laufen dann sozusagen unter Vereinsregie!
> Ich hatte aber schon das Gefühl, das die Jungs mich verstanden haben.
> ...



Genau so ist das ok!
Man muss sich halt mal Treffen und dann miteinander reden(wie wir) und dann Klappt das auch schon.
Wir kommen am 14. und dann reden wir mal alle in ruhe.


----------



## schappi (7. Oktober 2011)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Oh je, jetzt muß ich mich doch mal einmischen.
> Schappi, sei mir bitte nicht böse, wenn ich Dir jetz mal leicht in den Rücken fallen muß.
> Ich hatte letzten Sonntag mit Tweety und seinen Jungs ein längeres Gespräch am Grab, und hab Ihnen angeboten, das Sie mitspielen dürfen. Ich hab aber auch gesagt, wer mitspielen möchte muß sich auch an die Spielregeln halten und Soloaktionen sind dann nicht mehr möglich. Die ganzen Bastelarbeiten laufen dann sozusagen unter Vereinsregie!
> Ich hatte aber schon das Gefühl, das die Jungs mich verstanden haben.
> ...


Na klar kann ich dich noch leiden
Bist doch king of the hill.
Jeder der ernsthaft am Biken interessiert ist und wirklichen Gemeinschaftssinn und Disziplin hat, kann mitmachen.
Ich hatte hier nur ganz offen und ohne Tweety zu beleidigen oder zu kränken meine Bedenken (die ich immer noch habe) geäussert.
Wenn du deine Hand für ihn und seine Gang ins Feuer legst finde ich das gut von dir und werde nicht dagegen sein. Jeder hat eine 2. Chance verdient.
Aber wenn ich so Sprüche wie "Beine brechen" lese, dann muss da noch mächtig an der Selbstdisziplin gearbeitet werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meditation_bike (13. Oktober 2011)

Moin 
New update of my album...http://fotos.mtb-news.de/u/185256

LG


----------



## s1c (9. November 2011)

hey,

geht noch irgendwo was im Herbst? Wie sieht es in Hemmingen aus?


----------



## tweetygogo (9. November 2011)

s1c schrieb:


> hey,
> 
> geht noch irgendwo was im Herbst? Wie sieht es in Hemmingen aus?



Hemmingen


----------



## mr.pinky (20. November 2011)

Moinsen bin bei bikeparkmap auf die kiesgrube in burgwedel gestoßen, gibts die noch? Bin auf der suche nach nen paar Spots die fahrbar sind wenn mein neues bike endlich eintrifft. Würde mich auch freuen wenn mich mal wer mitnehmen könnte


----------



## tweetygogo (20. November 2011)

mr.pinky schrieb:


> Moinsen bin bei bikeparkmap auf die kiesgrube in burgwedel gestoßen, gibts die noch? Bin auf der suche nach nen paar Spots die fahrbar sind wenn mein neues bike endlich eintrifft. Würde mich auch freuen wenn mich mal wer mitnehmen könnte



Kommste mit uns mal mit, dann zeigen wir dir unsere Bike ecken wo man gut fahren kann ! dann schreibe aber bitte mal hier rein http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=490122&page=191


----------



## mr.pinky (20. November 2011)

Jo danke denke im Verlauf der nächsten Woche sollte das mal klar gehen


----------



## Leiding (7. April 2012)

****en ????


----------



## winx (19. Mai 2012)

Morgen beim autofreien Sonntag sind wir wieder an den Nanas und bauen Rampen auf. Musik von DJ Cesar und Red Bull für alle Fahrer. Ab 11:00 Uhr direkt bei den Nanas am Leibnizufer!


----------



## BanditoKev (21. Juli 2012)

_Hi zusammen,

ich bin *29 Jahre* und komme aus dem schönen *Hannover*.
Seit einiger Zeit spiele ich ersthaft mit dem Gedanken in den MTB-Sport einzusteigen (Richtug: *Street/Dirt*... eher aber Street). 

Aus diesem Grund habe ich mich nun auch hier angemeldet. Infos sammeln,  den Bikemarkt durchforsten und die SuFu studieren (lesen, lesen,  lesen... dabei will ich ja eigentlich fahren 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





).

Ich weiß nicht wie euer Einstieg war, aber ich bin im Moment echt überfordert... Welche Größe (Felge/Rahmen)? Vorderbremse? Schaltung ja oder nein? Viel zu beachten! 

Ich frage mich nun, ob es hier einige Leute aus Hannover gibt, die sich  irgendwo zum Biken treffen und ich mich dort vielleicht mal anschließen  könnte, um sich auszutauschen und vielleicht sogar mal Probe zu fahren? 

Greetz
Kevin_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (21. Juli 2012)

BanditoKev schrieb:


> _Hi zusammen,
> 
> ich bin *29 Jahre* und komme aus dem schönen *Hannover*.
> Seit einiger Zeit spiele ich ersthaft mit dem Gedanken in den MTB-Sport einzusteigen (Richtug: *Street/Dirt*... eher aber Street).
> ...



Melde dich einfach mal bei mir!


----------



## mynoxin (24. Juli 2012)

hi leute, ich überlege auch mit street/dirt zu beginnen, bin 27 und aus der nähe von hannover. verfolge diesen thread hier schon eine weile und brauche mal eure meinungen, wenns hier nicht zu ot ist. ich überlege das yt first love zu holen. gibts vergleichbares? lieber selbstaufbau? oder habt ihr nen geheimtipp?
grüße, christian


----------



## tweetygogo (24. Juli 2012)

mynoxin schrieb:


> hi leute, ich überlege auch mit street/dirt zu beginnen, bin 27 und aus der nähe von hannover. verfolge diesen thread hier schon eine weile und brauche mal eure meinungen, wenns hier nicht zu ot ist. ich überlege das yt first love zu holen. gibts vergleichbares? lieber selbstaufbau? oder habt ihr nen geheimtipp?
> grüße, christian



Kauf dir lieber einen Slopestyler, da kannste alles mit machen!


----------



## mynoxin (24. Juli 2012)

werde mich mehr in der stadt aufhalten, denke das wäre nicht so angebracht. außerdem bin ich immernoch blutigster beginner  ich hab  nie auf nem dirt gesessen/gestanden


----------



## Stuka (24. Juli 2012)

mynoxin schrieb:


> werde mich mehr in der stadt aufhalten, denke das wäre nicht so angebracht. außerdem bin ich immernoch blutigster beginner  ich hab  nie auf nem dirt gesessen/gestanden



Bau dir nen FDT auf... damit kannste alles machen und halten tuts auch


----------



## mynoxin (26. Juli 2012)

Nun hab ich mir das First Love von yt bestellt. Mal schauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s1c (26. Juli 2012)

Verkaufe ein Specialized P2 2011 - kaum gefahren!


----------



## Dimanh (5. November 2012)

Hallo,
ich bin *14 Jahre alt* und suche anderer (am besten gleichaltrige) dirt biker mit denen ich gelegentlich mal fahren kann und mir noch was bei gebracht werden kann... 
würde mich um Antwort echt freuen!
LG.: Dimanh


----------



## PhatBiker (13. November 2012)

hi und moin

In Bremen Nord findest du immer BMXer und Dirt Fahrer im Wald . . . oder auf der BMX Bahn in Grohn.

Aus welchen Stadtteil kommst du ??

Gruss  - stef -


----------



## Dimanh (13. November 2012)

Aus Hannover


----------



## PhatBiker (13. November 2012)

wernn du mal vor hast in Bremen die Biker kennen zu lernen, meld dich einfach mal.

Gruss  - stef -


----------



## tweetygogo (19. Mai 2014)

Am ersten ist wieder Autofreier Sonntag in Hannover


----------



## Martin31008 (19. Mai 2014)

Hoffentlich bleibts dieses jahr trocken


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## RidingWebster (20. Mai 2014)

Mist am: 01.06.2014... das ist ja das Wochenende nach Vatertag


----------



## HangLoose (23. September 2014)

Für Interessierte aus Hannover, die dem Spot in der Eilenriede nachtrauern. Es gibt Neuigkeiten!
Siehe hier: http://www.haz.de/Hannover/Aus-der-...es-Licht-fuer-Mountainbiker-in-der-Eilenriede
Sollte jemand dort im Thema sein und bei der Planung/Umsetzung mit dabei sein, bitte ich um eine Info per PN. Würde mich gern mit einbringen.


----------



## jammerlappen (24. September 2014)

Mahlzeit, meinem Kumpel haben Diebe ein Cheetah Mountain Spirit aus dem Keller geklaut (das alte von Exto). Rahmen (Nr.: 0933077 ) 
weiss mit Reset-Steuersatz in purple, Laufräder weiss, 55 ETA weiss, X-9 mit Gripshift, Formula RX, Riser von Reverse in purple usw.

Wenn jemand was hört: immer raus damit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (26. September 2014)

Das ist mega scheisse
Hier kommen immer mehr Bikes wech von leuten die ich kenne.
Bin nun echt am überlegen ob ich doch mal einen GPS sender oder so mal baue fürs Bike.


----------



## 45er (15. Oktober 2014)

nabend Männer wenn einer Infos hat wie mann sich mit einbringen kann bitte auch mir bescheid geben danke^^


----------



## PhatBiker (2. Mai 2016)

Hi Leute

Wir haben, wie manche schon wissen, einen Verein gegründet . . . mehr hier -> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/frc-pellens-e-v-der-erste-bmx-dirt-mtb-verein-in-bremen.801296/

Schaut bitte mal rein.

Gruss


----------

